# Donne che si accontentano dell'amante



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2010)

Mi è venuta una idea particolare, qualcosa che mi chiedo.
Da parte maschile e femminile i comportamenti sono estremamente diversi, ma mi stupisce le donne che sanno mettersi al loro posto. 
MMi spiego meglio, cosa spinge una donna che è single o che non è single diventare l'amante di un uomo  che la vuole solo come amante   (patti chiari come  si può dire)? Se è per sesso allora mi spiace, una donna ricava sesso in 5 minuti anche da persone non proprio malvage, quindi mi chiedo perchè questo legame con persona singola che però non è legame e che avrebbe senso solo non finchè dura ma per un mese o due al massimo? Poi diventa sprecare tempo.
MI chiedo per esempio e ci ho pensato solo ora l'esempio di thinkerbell che fu amante di un uomo per anni ed anni, ma lei fu presa in giro, ci sono donne che permangono nonostante non vengano prese in giro, come per un tozzo di pane, una piccola presenza ogni tanto e mi chiedo, cosa è che spinge una donna a valutarsi così poco?
Principalmente mi chiedo per chi è single ed accetta "contratti" di questo genere, per me sarebbe come acettare di pagare una casa in affitto come se avesse un mutuo, ma non averla al finale mia.
Sono convinto che tali contrattazioni possono avere valore solo per breve tempo, poi il tutto porta a legare in maniera psicologica la persona facendo perdere del tempo che avrebbe a disposizione per fare ben altro.


----------



## Giuma (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi è venuta una idea particolare, qualcosa che mi chiedo.
> Da parte maschile e femminile i comportamenti sono estremamente diversi, ma mi stupisce le donne che sanno mettersi al loro posto.
> MMi spiego meglio, cosa spinge una donna che è single o che non è single diventare l'amante di un uomo  che la vuole solo come amante   (patti chiari come  si può dire)? Se è per sesso allora mi spiace, una donna ricava sesso in 5 minuti anche da persone non proprio malvage, quindi mi chiedo perchè questo legame con persona singola che però non è legame e che avrebbe senso solo non finchè dura ma per un mese o due al massimo? Poi diventa sprecare tempo.
> MI chiedo per esempio e ci ho pensato solo ora l'esempio di thinkerbell che fu amante di un uomo per anni ed anni, ma lei fu presa in giro, ci sono donne che permangono nonostante non vengano prese in giro, come per un tozzo di pane, una piccola presenza ogni tanto e mi chiedo, cosa è che spinge una donna a valutarsi così poco?
> ...


daniele io questa domanda me la sono posta tutti i giorni negli ultmi tre anni ..
lei è single .. perchè non può stare con un uomo single ?? perchè stare con uno sposato con tutte le relative complicazioni .. 
forse perchè è comunque libera di fare ciò che vuole , senza tanti compromessi , all'inizio lei di certo non era innamorata , non di lui , ma dei soldi che hai visto si! la bella macchina , uno che paga per tutti , cena fuori , poi l'ha portata via tre giorni .
ma comunque il tempo è passato è lei è sempre lì , ne carne ne pesce ... perchè?
questa risposta credo ce la potranno dare solo chi è stato amante


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

Ma perché pensi che sia svalutarsi da parte della donna?

Il fatto che solitamente a chiedere un rapporto così sia un uomo non vuol necessariamente dire che anche la donna non lo desideri, magari ha solo più remore a dirlo apertamente perché teme di essere giudicata.

Oppure all'inizio hai ragione, è un accontentarsi magari sperando di cambiare la situazione nel futuro, ma poi ci si accorge che va benissimo così. 
A me è successo proprio questo.

Se una storia così dura anni, è perché uno dei tanti punti in comune con l'amico è proprio questo: desiderare che tutto resti così.


----------



## Cat (24 Settembre 2010)

:carneval:chi fa l'amante di un uomo o donna sposata secondo me lo fa perchè non vuole impegni e va bene così.

quante volte capita che non appena l'ammogliato lascia la consorte, l'amante lascia l'amante


----------



## Iago (24 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> :carneval:chi fa l'amante di un uomo o donna sposata secondo me lo fa perchè non vuole impegni e va bene così.
> 
> quante volte capita che non appena l'ammogliato lascia la consorte, l'amante lascia l'amante



:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi è venuta una idea particolare, qualcosa che mi chiedo.
> Da parte maschile e femminile i comportamenti sono estremamente diversi, ma mi stupisce le donne che sanno mettersi al loro posto.
> MMi spiego meglio, cosa spinge una donna che è single o che non è single diventare l'amante di un uomo che la vuole solo come amante (patti chiari come si può dire)? Se è per sesso allora mi spiace, una donna ricava sesso in 5 minuti anche da persone non proprio malvage, quindi mi chiedo perchè questo legame con persona singola che però non è legame e che avrebbe senso solo non finchè dura ma per un mese o due al massimo? Poi diventa sprecare tempo.
> MI chiedo per esempio e ci ho pensato solo ora l'esempio di thinkerbell che fu amante di un uomo per anni ed anni, ma lei fu presa in giro, ci sono donne che permangono nonostante non vengano prese in giro, come per un tozzo di pane, una piccola presenza ogni tanto e mi chiedo, cosa è che spinge una donna a valutarsi così poco?
> ...


 
Non mi sognerei mai di dire che certe frattaglie van quagliando il periglio di querulo appiglio, rischiando scompiglio con uso di maglio, vagliando il rigoglio con languido ciglio dell'uomo-coniglio esente d'artiglio, contro ogni scoglio, squagliando l'orgoglio, fingendosi giglio con squallido imbroglio, solo per raglio o per gozzoviglio.

Tuttavia non si può negare che sovente il buon discernente, sia pure sapiente, non pare poi esente dall'inconveniente ch'appesta la gente che tardi o repente, spegne la mente in ogni frangente quand'è presente, tra l'ovvio indolente, lo sguardo languente che toglie il dolente e dona il nepente.

Ed anche per questo è bello vivere.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2010)

Parti da presupposti sbagliati per come la vedo io.
Non mi sono mai sentita usata altrimenti avrebbe dovuto sentirsi usato anche lui. Era un rapporto paritario.
Certo che il sesso è alla base di questo tipo di relazioni. Non vuol dire niente che il sesso lo trovi in 5 minuti. Tu stai bene e fai sesso bene con quella persona. Io non sentivo la mancanza di sesso. Sono sempre stata soddisfatta con mio marito.
Subentrano altri fattori. L'attrazione forte e incontrollabile, il piacere di stare insieme senza pensieri. Gli sguardi che ti scambi senza che gli altri se ne accorgono. La complicità. Tra me e lui era un gioco (ti prego sto dimenticando per un attimo di essere sposata), era come se quando eravamo insieme il resto spariva. Quel resto non deve essere per forza qualcosa di spiacevole. Ma era come essere un'altra persona. Non avere problema: godersi solo il bello di una relazione perchè la monotonia, la quotidianità i problemi non entrano.
Non vivi lo stare insieme come un tozzo di pane, vivi lo stare insieme come il ritaglio un angolo tuo in cui sei solo serena.
Non devi dare spiegazioni, non devi preoccuparti di nulla solo di stare bene. Nel mio caso ti direi quasi una sorta di amicizia ovviamente accentuata dalla forte attrazione sessuale.
Tutto il resto fà parte della sua vita reale in cui io non ho diritti nè pretese e lui idem. Non subentra gelosia. Non subentra odio o rancori sei felice se anche lui è felice, altrimenti non ha senso un rapporto così.
Daniele ti posso assicurare che è difficile anche per me spiegarlo.


----------



## cleo81 (24 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti da presupposti sbagliati per come la vedo io.
> Non mi sono mai sentita usata altrimenti avrebbe dovuto sentirsi usato anche lui. Era un rapporto paritario.
> Certo che il sesso è alla base di questo tipo di relazioni. Non vuol dire niente che il sesso lo trovi in 5 minuti. Tu stai bene e fai sesso bene con quella persona. Io non sentivo la mancanza di sesso. Sono sempre stata soddisfatta con mio marito.
> Subentrano altri fattori. L'attrazione forte e incontrollabile, il piacere di stare insieme senza pensieri. Gli sguardi che ti scambi senza che gli altri se ne accorgono. La complicità. Tra me e lui era un gioco (ti prego sto dimenticando per un attimo di essere sposata), era come se quando eravamo insieme il resto spariva. Quel resto non deve essere per forza qualcosa di spiacevole. Ma era come essere un'altra persona. Non avere problema: godersi solo il bello di una relazione perchè la monotonia, la quotidianità i problemi non entrano.
> ...


Io capisco benissimo. 
E' proprio così anche per me.
Quello che si dice un angolo di paradiso


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Anche per me vale quello che hanno scritto a e Cleo. E' un momento solo per me, in cui mi sento "solo donna".... non sono più una mamma, una moglie, una figlia.... ci siamo solo io, lui e una forte passione e complicità. Potrò sembrare una grande egoista, ma sinceramente non m'importa. Ho sempre dato e lavorato tanto, non faccio mancare nulla alla mia famiglia, anzi ritorno più serena e disponibile di prima con tutti, meno nervosa. Non e' che con gli amanti si porti via cosi' tanto tempo alla famiglia come molti credono. Io non nascondo che ogni tanto per lui una punta di gelosia c'è, come e' capitato per lui nei miei confronti... ma e' limitata e senza scenate perciò non può fare che piacere.


----------



## Sabina (24 Settembre 2010)

Sarebbe difficile invece per me fare l'amante se non avessi un compagno... penso che passati i primi periodi molto intensi se lui non decidesse mi guarderei intorno. Magari, se fossi troppo coinvolta, inizierei a frequentarlo un po' meno spesso finchè col tempo un po' alla volta mi riuscirei a staccare. Mi è capitato da ragazza di frequentare per alcuni mesi un ragazzo fidanzato... il fatto che non scegliesse me alla fine mi ha portato a lasciarlo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Settembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non mi sognerei mai di dire che certe frattaglie van quagliando il periglio di querulo appiglio, rischiando scompiglio con uso di maglio, vagliando il rigoglio con languido ciglio dell'uomo-coniglio esente d'artiglio, contro ogni scoglio, squagliando l'orgoglio, fingendosi giglio con squallido imbroglio, solo per raglio o per gozzoviglio.
> 
> Tuttavia non si può negare che sovente il buon discernente, sia pure sapiente, non pare poi esente dall'inconveniente ch'appesta la gente che tardi o repente, spegne la mente in ogni frangente quand'è presente, tra l'ovvio indolente, lo sguardo languente che toglie il dolente e dona il nepente.
> 
> Ed anche per questo è bello vivere.


Fantastico! :rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (25 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche per me vale quello che hanno scritto a e Cleo. E' un momento solo per me, in cui mi sento "solo donna".... non sono più una mamma, una moglie, una figlia.... ci siamo solo io, lui e una forte passione e complicità. Potrò sembrare una grande egoista, ma sinceramente non m'importa. Ho sempre dato e lavorato tanto, non faccio mancare nulla alla mia famiglia, anzi ritorno più serena e disponibile di prima con tutti, meno nervosa. Non e' che con gli amanti si porti via cosi' tanto tempo alla famiglia come molti credono. Io non nascondo che ogni tanto per lui una punta di gelosia c'è, come e' capitato per lui nei miei confronti... ma e' limitata e senza scenate perciò non può fare che piacere.


*Allora non avresti sicuramente niente in contrario*
se anche tuo marito che lavora tanto e si fa' in quattro per la famiglia,
si trovasse un'amante per poter avere "giustamente" anche lui un momento "tutto suo", e poter ritornare a casa piu' sorridente e disponibile verso te che sei sua moglie e i figli.......


----------



## Sabina (25 Settembre 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> *Allora non avresti sicuramente niente in contrario*
> se anche tuo marito che lavora tanto e si fa' in quattro per la famiglia,
> si trovasse un'amante per poter avere "giustamente" anche lui un momento "tutto suo", e poter ritornare a casa piu' sorridente e disponibile verso te che sei sua moglie e i figli.......


Certo hai perfettamente ragione... ma mica posso dirgli trovati un'amante perche' ce l'ho anch'io.


----------



## astonished (25 Settembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non mi sognerei mai di dire che certe frattaglie van quagliando il periglio di querulo appiglio, rischiando scompiglio con uso di maglio, vagliando il rigoglio con languido ciglio dell'uomo-coniglio esente d'artiglio, contro ogni scoglio, squagliando l'orgoglio, fingendosi giglio con squallido imbroglio, solo per raglio o per gozzoviglio.
> 
> Tuttavia non si può negare che sovente il buon discernente, sia pure sapiente, non pare poi esente dall'inconveniente ch'appesta la gente che tardi o repente, spegne la mente in ogni frangente quand'è presente, tra l'ovvio indolente, lo sguardo languente che toglie il dolente e dona il nepente.
> 
> Ed anche per questo è bello vivere.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fantastico! :rotfl:



Quoto: Rabarbaro sei un grande!

:up:


----------



## astonished (25 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Sarebbe difficile invece per me fare l'amante se non avessi un compagno...* penso che passati i primi periodi molto intensi se lui non decidesse mi guarderei intorno. Magari, se fossi troppo coinvolta, inizierei a frequentarlo un po' meno spesso finchè col tempo un po' alla volta mi riuscirei a staccare. Mi è capitato da ragazza di frequentare per alcuni mesi un ragazzo fidanzato... il fatto che non scegliesse me alla fine mi ha portato a lasciarlo.


Ciao,
credo che sia tutta in questa tua affermazione la chiave di lettura: in sostanza stai dicendo che se fosse un gioco giocheresti con le fiches (finte) e non con i soldi veri. Per carità sei liberissima di vivere la tua vita come meglio credi e trovando il tuo benessere facendo ciò che ritieni più funzionale a questo scopo ma forse se mettessimo al corrente tutti i paretcipanti al gioco (la tua famigila, tuo marito, i tuoi genitori, la moglie del tuo amante etc,) di questo tuo fare non pensi ti direbbero che stai barando? 

La coerenza è virtù rara da cercare questo si sa ma non per questo è impossibile trovarla.

Io non ti giudico ma leggo sempre le stesse motivazioni da parte di chi tradisce: ammiro invece chi ha il coraggio di uscire dalla relazione primaria e viversi tutti i giorni quell'angolo di paradiso. Sarà che poi quel paradiso diventerebbe non sarebbe poi più tale?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Settembre 2010)

Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.

Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.

la conoscete la proprietà transitiva?

di solito la donna che accetta di essere amante, accetta di essere puttana, che è la fantasia sessuale preferita di circa il 70 % delle donne.


----------



## Irene (25 Settembre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> ...


Scusami..
e la "proprietà transitiva maschile" quale sarebbe?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> ...


Allora insomma, da come le conosco io, le donne "accettano" certi termini, quando si è in certi contesti. Fuori di quei contesti non gira affatto così. So che ci sono donne, che fanno anche le puttane per gioco, ma un conto è l'emancipazione della sessualità femminile, che da come la conosco io è molto più hard e sofisticata di quella maschile, un conto è giudicare con questi termini. 

Ci sono donne a cui va benissimo essere solo amanti.
Ci sono donne a cui va malissimo questa condizione.
Ecc..ecc..ecc....

Io ho notato questo: meno loro si sentono giudicate, più si lasciano andare. Un conto è una che in certi momenti ti dice, dai dime putana che me godo, un conto è che tu le fai capire che la ritieni una puttana.
Occhio...perchè il mondo femminile è tutto fatto di chiaroscuri e di pericolosissime sfumature!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Scusami..
> e la "proprietà transitiva maschile" quale sarebbe?


sapessi...
Sapessi tu che cosa non è per un'uomo una donna che gli permette di scorazzare libero su e giù per il suo essere...
Se la donna si mette in certe posizioni, un' uomo le spiega a chiare lettere la propria proprietà transitiva.

Mia cara, mettiamo che un' uomo ti trombi.
Sta a te fargli capire, che al mondo non c'è solo trombare.
Se è intelligente si dice: " AH ragazza è vero, hai ragione, vediamo se c'è dell'altro!".
Altrimenti si dice: " Uffa, un'altra piena di paturnie, aspetta che me ne cerco un'altra!".

La donna amante, a volte è congeniale, perchè non chiede, non pretende, non esige, e fa semplicemente festa con te.

Noi uomini, temiamo le responsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora insomma, da come le conosco io, le donne "accettano" certi termini, quando si è in certi contesti. Fuori di quei contesti non gira affatto così. So che ci sono donne, che fanno anche le puttane per gioco, ma un conto è l'emancipazione della sessualità femminile, che da come la conosco io è molto più hard e sofisticata di quella maschile, un conto è giudicare con questi termini.
> 
> Ci sono donne a cui va benissimo essere solo amanti.
> Ci sono donne a cui va malissimo questa condizione.
> ...


Gemelli separati alla nascita


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo hai perfettamente ragione... ma mica posso dirgli trovati un'amante perche' ce l'ho anch'io.


NO. Ehm. NO:
Sai solo che se lui inizia a fare certe cose, tu non puoi rimproverarlo. Senti Saby, ho una moglie empirica.
Mi ha sempre detto che se vuole un' uomo se lo prende, ma se non ne sente il bisogno, non va in cerca eh?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> ...


Tremendo il termine usare. Mai sentita usata.
sono fuori dalla categoria, non mi è stata mai pagata cena, viaggi o appartamenti.....
Non generalizzare come vedi non è sempre così.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sapessi...
> Sapessi tu che cosa non è per un'uomo una donna che gli permette di scorazzare libero su e giù per il suo essere...
> Se la donna si mette in certe posizioni, un' uomo le spiega a chiare lettere la propria proprietà transitiva.
> 
> ...


 
non posso più piagiarti quindi quoto.:up:


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tremendo il termine usare. Mai sentita usata.
> sono fuori dalla categoria, non mi è stata mai pagata cena, viaggi o appartamenti.....
> Non generalizzare come vedi non è sempre così.



Farfalli'  Insonne parla/scrive cosi perche' ha avuto brutti incontri purtroppo ... e' stato vittima di donne senza scupoli  capisci?


----------



## cleo81 (25 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sapessi...
> Sapessi tu che cosa non è per un'uomo una donna che gli permette di scorazzare libero su e giù per il suo essere...
> Se la donna si mette in certe posizioni, un' uomo le spiega a chiare lettere la propria proprietà transitiva.
> 
> ...


Questo è il miglior riassunto che abbia letto in vita mia...
Quante cose ci stanno dentro!

@Daniele: vedi la sottigliezza? ... fa festa _con_ te non _per_ te.


----------



## astonished (25 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sapessi...
> Sapessi tu che cosa non è per un'uomo una donna che gli permette di scorazzare libero su e giù per il suo essere...
> Se la donna si mette in certe posizioni, un' uomo le spiega a chiare lettere la propria proprietà transitiva.
> 
> ...


Non per tutti è così, questa è una generalizzazione. 

Io, ad esempio, non sono mai fuggito dalle responsabilità, al contrario le ho sempre cercate perchè rappresentano lo strada più veloce per maturare e tu sai meglio di me che ci si può assumere delle responsabilità anche in una relazione extraconiugale.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gemelli separati alla nascita


No: figli degli dei.
Siamo rimasti in pochi esemplari, ben nascosti.
Solo le migliori arrivano al nostro cuore.
Arrivate là è festa per loro!
Siamo esseri che non hanno dimenticato che cosa sia la libertà!


----------



## Sabina (25 Settembre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> ...


Da dizionario italiano: Amante: chi ha una relazione amorosa non ufficiale, spec. extraconiugale.
Viaggi? Magari potessimo andare a fare un viaggio insieme, pagherei volentieri la mia quota. Cene o consumazioni offerte? Sempre, come lo ha sempre fatto anche da amici. Il denaro qui non c'entra nulla, anche perche' non ne ho bisogno e ho il mio orgoglio. 
Comunque, per quel che mi riguarda non e' la puttana la mia fantasia erotica.....
Tra due amanti nessuno usa l'altro, e' un incontro tra due persone che stanno bene assieme e condividono qualcosa in alcuni ritagli di tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi è venuta una idea particolare, qualcosa che mi chiedo.
> Da parte maschile e femminile i comportamenti sono estremamente diversi, ma mi stupisce le donne che sanno mettersi al loro posto.
> MMi spiego meglio, cosa spinge una donna che è single o che non è single diventare l'amante di un uomo  che la vuole solo come amante   (patti chiari come  si può dire)? Se è per sesso allora mi spiace, una donna ricava sesso in 5 minuti anche da persone non proprio malvage, quindi mi chiedo perchè questo legame con persona singola che però non è legame e che avrebbe senso solo non finchè dura ma per un mese o due al massimo? Poi diventa sprecare tempo.
> MI chiedo per esempio e ci ho pensato solo ora l'esempio di thinkerbell che fu amante di un uomo per anni ed anni, ma lei fu presa in giro, ci sono donne che permangono nonostante non vengano prese in giro, come per un tozzo di pane, una piccola presenza ogni tanto e mi chiedo, cosa è che spinge una donna a valutarsi così poco?
> ...


Daniele fai di ogni erba un fascio.
Allora le single che si fanno una storia con uno sposato sono una realtà vedi tink. 
Le sposate con figli sono tutto un'altro paio di maniche. Ok?
Temo che le single, ehm, siano donne che loro malgrado si siano innamorate di uno che non possono avere, e sottovalutano questo aspetto, sperando in un domani, che forse non ci sarà mai. E lì iniziano gli attriti.

Ma secondo me Daniele ci sono donne che si "accontentano" perchè sotto sotto hanno in mente una sega fatta così: " Io non mi merito di meglio e di più!". Prova ad amare una donna che si considera la più sfigata del mondo, e dimmi che cosa passi. Nel momento che tu le dirai: " Per me tu sei la donna più bella del mondo!", lei ti dirà: " Tu hai problemi!". 
Credimi le donne hanno un giudice pesantissimo: sè stesse.

Invece in certe storie vige l'equilibrio e la spensieratezza.
Ai momenti di spensieratezza e goliardia, io ringrazio l'universo femminile...perchè poi sono più buono anche in casa! XD.

Daniele, ehm, ognuno è fatto a modo suo eh?
Pensiamo a Sabina, lei ha scoperto che per andare avanti ha bisogno di sta situazione qua, la Matraini ha bisogno dei suoi pupazzetti con cui giocattolare, Messalina dei suoi castelli in aria di amori romantici non realizzabili...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Da dizionario italiano: Amante: chi ha una relazione amorosa non ufficiale, spec. extraconiugale.
> Viaggi? Magari potessimo andare a fare un viaggio insieme, pagherei volentieri la mia quota. Cene o consumazioni offerte? Sempre, come lo ha sempre fatto anche da amici. Il denaro qui non c'entra nulla, anche perche' non ne ho bisogno e ho il mio orgoglio.
> Comunque, per quel che mi riguarda non e' la puttana la mia fantasia erotica.....
> Tra due amanti nessuno usa l'altro, e' un incontro tra due persone che stanno bene assieme e condividono qualcosa in alcuni ritagli di tempo.


Non ci si usa...ci si scambia qualcosa di piacevole...
Dicci qual'è la tua fantasia erotica...
Eh si, secondo me, se non hai certe fantasie non sei normale...
Ti ci vuole un po' di psicoterapia...:carneval:
(scherzo eh?) 

Il problema è che chi sta dall'altra parte non riuscirà mai a capire come mai tu abbia bisogno di fare questo. 
Nelle rules sta scritto: DOnna o la sai fare con i coperchi o lascia perdere, potrebbe finire in un mare di guai.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Scusami..
> e la "proprietà transitiva maschile" quale sarebbe?


stronzo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> stronzo :rotfl:


ssssshhhh...non parlare così...


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

Non so, ma per esempio in Chiara vedo una certa coerenza di forma, lei non si eccita del ruolo di amante in sè, mentre Sabina si eccita alla condizione di amante, al rapporto di amante e questo non so lo reputo molto poco sano. In effetti tra tutti i traditori seriali e non (Sabina è una seriale evidente) c'era un minimo di dolore in quello che facevano al coniuge che non sapeva (anche minuscolo), ma pur c'era, mentre Sabina e Cleo ne sono totalmente assenti, come dei serial killer, vedono solo l'atto in sè e non le conseguenze.
Conte, tu hai bella idea della conseguenze, sai bene che puoi sognare, ma mai penseresti di andare a fare un viaggio con una amante, oh, il loro posto è solo uno e solo quello e quello devono fare, che si sognano a fare le amanti?
Detta brutalmente penso che molte donne amanti sarebbero scaricate e scaricabili se l'industria del sesso a pagamento fosse a più buo mercato...perchè potresti fare festa subito e poi girarti ed andartene via con la sola felicità della festa, senza il timore di una donna che...potrebbe innamorarsi e farti dei problemi no?
Ragioniamo un poco da uomini, ma se il sesso a pagamento costasse pochissimo, avrebbe senso una amante?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma per esempio in Chiara vedo una certa coerenza di forma, lei non si eccita del ruolo di amante in sè, mentre Sabina si eccita alla condizione di amante, al rapporto di amante e questo non so lo reputo molto poco sano. In effetti tra tutti i traditori seriali e non (Sabina è una seriale evidente) c'era un minimo di dolore in quello che facevano al coniuge che non sapeva (anche minuscolo), ma pur c'era, mentre Sabina e Cleo ne sono totalmente assenti, come dei serial killer, vedono solo l'atto in sè e non le conseguenze.
> Conte, tu hai bella idea della conseguenze, sai bene che puoi sognare, ma mai penseresti di andare a fare un viaggio con una amante, oh, il loro posto è solo uno e solo quello e quello devono fare, che si sognano a fare le amanti?
> Detta brutalmente penso che molte donne amanti sarebbero scaricate e scaricabili se l'industria del sesso a pagamento fosse a più buo mercato...perchè potresti fare festa subito e poi girarti ed andartene via con la sola felicità della festa, senza il timore di una donna che...potrebbe innamorarsi e farti dei problemi no?
> Ragioniamo un poco da uomini, ma se il sesso a pagamento costasse pochissimo, avrebbe senso una amante?


Non ho esperienza di sesso a pagamento essendo donna.
Credo che non si possa minimamente paragonare il rapporto che instauri con un'amante rispetto a quello con una prostituta.
E comunque continui a confondere il rapporto di una sera con una relazione duratura.
La complicità che si crea non la crei con una prostituta e poi l'idea che quella stia con te solo perchè la paghi credo sia svilente per qualunque uomo. 
Mi spiace ma sei lontano dal comprendere i meccanismi di queste relazioni, riporti tutto alla semplice sc....ta e non è così.


----------



## astonished (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma per esempio in Chiara vedo una certa coerenza di forma, lei non si eccita del ruolo di amante in sè, mentre Sabina si eccita alla condizione di amante, al rapporto di amante e questo non so lo reputo molto poco sano. In effetti tra tutti i traditori seriali e non (Sabina è una seriale evidente) c'era un minimo di dolore in quello che facevano al coniuge che non sapeva (anche minuscolo), ma pur c'era, mentre Sabina e Cleo ne sono totalmente assenti, come dei serial killer, vedono solo l'atto in sè e non le conseguenze.
> Conte, tu hai bella idea della conseguenze, sai bene che puoi sognare, ma mai penseresti di andare a fare un viaggio con una amante, oh, il loro posto è solo uno e solo quello e quello devono fare, che si sognano a fare le amanti?
> Detta brutalmente penso che molte donne amanti sarebbero scaricate e scaricabili se l'industria del sesso a pagamento fosse a più buo mercato...perchè potresti fare festa subito e poi girarti ed andartene via con la sola felicità della festa, senza il timore di una donna che...potrebbe innamorarsi e farti dei problemi no?
> *Ragioniamo un poco da uomini, ma se il sesso a pagamento costasse pochissimo, avrebbe senso una amante?*





farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho esperienza di sesso a pagamento essendo donna.
> *Credo che non si possa minimamente paragonare il rapporto che instauri con un'amante rispetto a quello con una prostituta.*
> E comunque continui a confondere il rapporto di una sera con una relazione duratura.
> La complicità che si crea non la crei con una prostituta e poi l'idea che quella stia con te solo perchè la paghi credo sia svilente per qualunque uomo.
> Mi spiace ma sei lontano dal comprendere i meccanismi di queste relazioni, riporti tutto alla semplice sc....ta e non è così.



Daniele,
sei completamente fuori binario ed evidentemente sei troppo poco obiettivo per discutere su questi argomenti. Tu sai benissimo che io sono stato tradito e per questo ho chiuso il mio matrimonio, dunque non si può certo dire che prendo la parte dei traditori ma concordo con farfalla. I traditori non devi pensarli come mostri, gente senza scupoli che pensa solo a placare la loro fame di sesso, c'è altro che spinge in queste relazioni, i rapporti umani sono molto complessi, lo sono al punto tale da non poterli spiegare a parole, quei meccanismi li capisci quando li vivi perchè l'empatia di quei momenti è cio che ti da la chiave per leggerli; Non puoi pensare che si faccia tutto per una o tante scop@te, è troppo riduttivo, troppo semplistico, e scusa se mi permetto ma se argomenti a questo livello è evidente che non sei affatto sereno nell'affrontare questo genere di discussioni. Ad ogni tuo post non leggo altro che motivazioni riconducibili al sesso e non è così. Detto ciò quello che io contesto ai traditori è solo la mancanza di lealtà che è molto ma molto pià grave di una o tante scop@ate extra. Chi tradisce dovrebbe avere il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità nei cofronti della persona verso cui ha degli obblighi di lealtà.

Se pensi che il sesso sia il motore delle relazioni sentimentali ti sbagli e di grosso, il sesso è 9 su 10 una conseguenza di un rapporto e non una causa e se fosse così come dici tu nessuna coppia sopravviverebbe alla morte della vita sessuale che inevitabilmente subentra con il passare degli anni e non si spiegherebbero quegli sguardi pieni di amore che ancora carpisco in quelle coppie di vecchietti ottuagenari che si tengono per mano sorreggendosi l'un l'altro.

IMHO.

:blank:


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Daniele,
> sei completamente fuori binario ed evidentemente sei troppo poco obiettivo per discutere su questi argomenti. Tu sai benissimo che io sono stato tradito e per questo ho chiuso il mio matrimonio, dunque non si può certo dire che prendo la parte dei traditori ma concordo con farfalla. I traditori non devi pensarli come mostri, gente senza scupoli che pensa solo a placare la loro fame di sesso, c'è altro che spinge in queste relazioni, i rapporti umani sono molto complessi, lo sono al punto tale da non poterli spiegare a parole, quei meccanismi li capisci quando li vivi perchè l'empatia di quei momenti è cio che ti da la chiave per leggerli; Non puoi pensare che si faccia tutto per una o tante scop@te, è troppo riduttivo, troppo semplistico, e scusa se mi permetto ma se argomenti a questo livello è evidente che non sei affatto sereno nell'affrontare questo genere di discussioni. Ad ogni tuo post non leggo altro che motivazioni riconducibili al sesso e non è così. Detto ciò quello che io contesto ai traditori è solo la mancanza di lealtà che è molto ma molto pià grave di una o tante scop@ate extra. Chi tradisce dovrebbe avere il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità nei cofronti della persona verso cui ha degli obblighi di lealtà.
> 
> Se pensi che il sesso sia il motore delle relazioni sentimentali ti sbagli e di grosso, il sesso è 9 su 10 una conseguenza di un rapporto e non una causa e se fosse così come dici tu nessuna coppia sopravviverebbe alla morte della vita sessuale che inevitabilmente subentra con il passare degli anni e non si spiegherebbero quegli sguardi pieni di amore che ancora carpisco in quelle coppie di vecchietti ottuagenari che si tengono per mano sorreggendosi l'un l'altro.
> ...


Astonished, però come sonsidereresti Sabina che lei gode nel tradire, non nel essere libera di potere avere un libero rapporto con l'amante?  Secondo me quella è una pura malattia mentale bella e  buona, consideriamo che per la psichiatria mettiamo sotto sedativi e vari psicofarmaci per molto, ma molto molto meno! 
Sul rapporto di farfalla con l'amante non parlo, per me lei è l'eccezione alla totalità, il resto è solo voglia di un rapporto leggero senza  avere le palle di vivere e morire soli come dei cani!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished, però come considereresti Sabina che lei gode nel tradire, non nel essere libera di potere avere un libero rapporto con l'amante? Secondo me quella è una pura malattia mentale bella e buona, consideriamo che per la psichiatria mettiamo sotto sedativi e vari psicofarmaci per molto, ma molto molto meno!
> Sul rapporto di farfalla con l'amante non parlo, per me lei è l'eccezione alla totalità, il resto è solo voglia di un rapporto leggero senza avere le palle di vivere e morire soli come dei cani!


io non sono un'eccezione Daniele. Sabrina è al primo tradimento come lo ero io. Forse con me stai iniziando a capire che non sono il mostro che credevi all'inizio e tra un po' capirai che neanche Sabrina lo è.
Tu non sai cosa avrei potuto scrivere io della mia storia se non fosse finita come è finita. Forse scriverei le stesse cose che scrive lei. Ma questo nè io nè te possiamo saperlo.
Quoto Astoniched su tutto.


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

Il problema è quella mancanza di sensi di colpa, è una condizione notoriamente disumana il fare del male e non provare dolore nel fare o peggio persino goderne, è una malattia mentale come ho detto.
Farfalla, tu non avevi nessun senso di colpa poi? Non avevi un poco di dolore guardando negli occhi tuo marito sapendo di essere una buona madre, essere una donna ma non essere più una moglie?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il problema è quella mancanza di sensi di colpa, è una condizione notoriamente disumana il fare del male e non provare dolore nel fare o peggio persino goderne, è una malattia mentale come ho detto.
> Farfalla, tu non avevi nessun senso di colpa poi? Non avevi un poco di dolore guardando negli occhi tuo marito sapendo di essere una buona madre, essere una donna ma non essere più una moglie?


Com'è difficile Daniele spiegarti e non perchè tu non capisca.
Certo che quando guardavo mio marito mi sentivo in colpa e pensavo che non meritasse quello che stavo facendo ma questi sentimenti non erano abbastanza forti da impedirmi di vedere l'altro. In questi due anni ho fatto di tutto per non far mancare nulla alla mia famiglia ma non mi sono negata la mia isola felice.
Lo so che non si può comprendere se non lo si è vissuto.
L'ho già detto una volta, quando rientravo in casa chiudevo la porta e tutto il resto restava fuori e io tornavo ad essere quella che la mia famiglia conosce.


----------



## Sabina (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma per esempio in Chiara vedo una certa coerenza di forma, lei non si eccita del ruolo di amante in sè, mentre Sabina si eccita alla condizione di amante, al rapporto di amante e questo non so lo reputo molto poco sano. In effetti tra tutti i traditori seriali e non (*Sabina è una seriale evidente*) c'era un minimo di dolore in quello che facevano al coniuge che non sapeva (anche minuscolo), ma pur c'era, mentre *Sabina e Cleo ne sono totalmente assenti, come dei serial killer, vedono solo l'atto in sè e non le conseguenze.*
> Conte, tu hai bella idea della conseguenze, sai bene che puoi sognare, ma mai penseresti di andare a fare un viaggio con una amante, oh, il loro posto è solo uno e solo quello e quello devono fare, che si sognano a fare le amanti?
> Detta brutalmente penso che molte donne amanti sarebbero scaricate e scaricabili se l'industria del sesso a pagamento fosse a più buo mercato...perchè potresti fare festa subito e poi girarti ed andartene via con la sola felicità della festa, senza il timore di una donna che...potrebbe innamorarsi e farti dei problemi no?
> Ragioniamo un poco da uomini, ma se il sesso a pagamento costasse pochissimo, avrebbe senso una amante?


Io una seriale?  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Secondo punto: tu non puoi sapere quello che provo e quello che penso... non mi conosci minimamente. Sei bravo solo a pretendere di saper giudicare, quando invece non riesci a comprendere neanche un po'.


----------



## Sabina (26 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il problema è quella mancanza di sensi di colpa, è una condizione notoriamente disumana il fare del male e non provare dolore nel fare o peggio persino goderne, è una malattia mentale come ho detto.
> Farfalla, tu non avevi nessun senso di colpa poi? Non avevi un poco di dolore guardando negli occhi tuo marito sapendo di essere una buona madre, essere una donna ma non essere più una moglie?


Ripeto.. non sei dentro di noi, non puoi neanche lontanamente comprendere.
E per favore, lasciamo perdere le malattie mentali, già ce ne sono abbastanza classificate nel DSM V e nel ICD10 senza che non ti metta anche tu ad aggiungerne di testa tua!


----------



## Sabina (26 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Com'è difficile Daniele spiegarti e non perchè tu non capisca.
> Certo che quando guardavo mio marito mi sentivo in colpa e pensavo che non meritasse quello che stavo facendo ma questi sentimenti non erano abbastanza forti da impedirmi di vedere l'altro. In questi due anni ho fatto di tutto per non far mancare nulla alla mia famiglia ma non mi sono negata la mia isola felice.
> Lo so che non si può comprendere se non lo si è vissuto.
> L'ho già detto una volta, quando rientravo in casa chiudevo la porta e tutto il resto restava fuori e io tornavo ad essere quella che la mia famiglia conosce.


Mi rispecchio in te!


----------



## Daniele (26 Settembre 2010)

Io vedo solo uan enorme carenza di disciplina da parte di chi tradisce, dapprima per le balle dette e per il fatto che mi spiace, vi ho messi all'angolo volendolo fare.
Quando si dice che "Tu non puoi capire!" è un chiaro segno che qualcosa è stato colpito, qualcosa che è parzialmente una verità che si prova a nascondere sempre.
Sapete cosa vi lega all'amante? E' che è il vostro collega, il vostro socio nella truffa, una truffa che non ha costi, che non parla di soldi e quindi se si deve pagare si pagherà un niente, ma l'adrenalina e tutto quello che riguarda l'eccitazione per il far avvenire quello che si vuole che avvenga anche se sarebbe sbagliato, è quello che muove i traditori.
Pochi traditori andrebbero a letto con l'altro se fossero liberi, alla fine mancherebbe la sfida.

Ah, adesso mi direte che non capisco nulla, che non è così e bal bla bla, siate più credibili e non ditemi sempre le solite fregnacce che non hanno motivazioni, che non si capiscono, tutto è definibile a parole, tutto è possibile da esporre.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vedo solo uan enorme carenza di disciplina da parte di chi tradisce, dapprima per le balle dette e per il fatto che mi spiace, vi ho messi all'angolo volendolo fare.
> Quando si dice che "Tu non puoi capire!" è un chiaro segno che qualcosa è stato colpito, qualcosa che è parzialmente una verità che si prova a nascondere sempre.
> Sapete cosa vi lega all'amante? E' che è il vostro collega, il vostro socio nella truffa, una truffa che non ha costi, che non parla di soldi e quindi se si deve pagare si pagherà un niente, ma l'adrenalina e tutto quello che riguarda l'eccitazione per il far avvenire quello che si vuole che avvenga anche se sarebbe sbagliato, è quello che muove i traditori.
> Pochi traditori andrebbero a letto con l'altro se fossero liberi, alla fine mancherebbe la sfida.
> ...


No Daniele nel mio caso se fossi stata libera avrei sofferto di più. Perchè avrei perso la testa per quell'uomo e non avendo una stabilità familiare avrei pensato di potermela construire con lui.
Invece, essendo sposata non ho mai pensato a una vita in comune con lui perchè mi rendevo conto di quanto saremmo stati incompatibili.
Nel mio caso il rischio, il fatto che fosse proibito, il fatto che entrambi eravamo sposati pesavano sulla bilancia in maniera negativa non erano uno stimolo in più
Ti giuro che se potessi spiegarmi meglio a parole lo farei.
Non mi sembra di aver mai detto che sono orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto ma non ho intenzione di rinnegarlo. E' parte di me del mio vissuto  anche se non è una pagina positiva, nei confronti di mio marito.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Com'è difficile Daniele spiegarti e non perchè tu non capisca.
> Certo che quando guardavo mio marito mi sentivo in colpa e pensavo che non meritasse quello che stavo facendo ma questi sentimenti non erano abbastanza forti da impedirmi di vedere l'altro. In questi due anni ho fatto di tutto per non far mancare nulla alla mia famiglia ma non mi sono negata la mia isola felice.
> Lo so che non si può comprendere se non lo si è vissuto.
> *L'ho già detto una volta, quando rientravo in casa chiudevo la porta e tutto il resto restava fuori e io tornavo ad essere quella che la mia famiglia conosce.*


Ecco è proprio così.
Chiudere una porta e aprirne un'altra.


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Certo hai perfettamente ragione... ma mica posso dirgli trovati un'amante perche' ce l'ho anch'io.


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> ...


 
la puttana la paghi e nemmeno si cambia le mutandine tra un cliente e l'altro.
l'amante la combini al massimo con qualche cenetta o regalino  e pure per ben apparire spende in lingerie intima....sempre pulita.

:carneval:


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tremendo il termine usare. Mai sentita usata.
> sono fuori dalla categoria, non mi è stata mai pagata cena, viaggi o appartamenti.....
> Non generalizzare come vedi non è sempre così.


vedi farfalla...pure sfigata, ti sei trovata l'amante tirchio


----------



## cleo81 (27 Settembre 2010)

Io, in anni di frequentazione... solo un paio di weekend e 3 cene di numero.
Rientro anch'io nella categoria povera sfigata-amante tirchio?

Ma nooooo... 

Tra l'altro, non porto gioielli...


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Io, in anni di frequentazione... solo un paio di weekend e 3 cene di numero.
> Rientro anch'io nella categoria povera sfigata-amante tirchio?
> 
> Ma nooooo...
> ...


 
urca:rotfl:mi sa proprio di si sai.


perchè sai....se gli uomini, certi uomini paragonano le meretrici alle amanti  e poi gli amanti nemmeno ti pagano chi te lo fa fare a regalarla gratisss ti pare?

tre cene......morto di fame!
( i condom almeno li comprava lui?:mrgreen


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> urca:rotfl:mi sa proprio di si sai.
> 
> 
> perchè sai....se gli uomini, certi uomini paragonano le meretrici alle amanti e poi *gli amanti nemmeno ti pagano chi te lo fa fare a regalarla gratisss ti pare?*
> ...


Ma questo è un post serio o state scherzando ?

No, tanto per sapere se devo dire la mia o finisco preso per i fondelli anche io.


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma questo è un post serio o state scherzando ?
> 
> No, tanto per sapere se devo dire la mia o finisco preso per i fondelli anche io.


 
a volte la nuda cruda realtà si descrive anche con parole che sembrano scherzose.
:condom:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> a volte la nuda cruda realtà si descrive anche con parole che sembrano scherzose.
> :condom:


Allora che schifo..... lasciamelo dire.


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Allora che schifo..... lasciamelo dire.


 
questo non solo te lo lascio dire ma ti quoto.
ma la proprietà transitiva non l'ho applicata io donna se ben ti rileggi un paio di pagine di post fa.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> questo non solo te lo lascio dire ma ti quoto.
> ma la proprietà transitiva non l'ho applicata io donna se ben ti rileggi un paio di pagine di post fa.


Ma non è vero che è così. Non ci credo che tutte le donne son così.
Se così è sto bene da solo, e amen.


----------



## Cat (27 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che è così. Non ci credo che tutte le donne son così.
> Se così è sto bene da solo, e amen.


 
che le donne non siano tutte così è bello leggerlo scritto da un uomo.
sarebbe altrettanto positivo che gli uomini non avessero di loro un'opinione tanto bislacca delle donne.

forse frustazioni amareggiano e rendono aridi. mah!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> che le donne non siano tutte così è bello leggerlo scritto da un uomo.
> sarebbe altrettanto positivo che gli uomini non avessero di loro un'opinione tanto bislacca delle donne.
> 
> forse frustazioni amareggiano e rendono aridi. mah!


Basterebbe essere semplicemente chiari: dirsi prima quel che si cerca, senza inganni.


----------



## dave.one (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti da presupposti sbagliati per come la vedo io.
> Non mi sono mai sentita usata altrimenti avrebbe dovuto sentirsi usato anche lui. Era un rapporto paritario.
> Certo che il sesso è alla base di questo tipo di relazioni. Non vuol dire niente che il sesso lo trovi in 5 minuti. Tu stai bene e fai sesso bene con quella persona. Io non sentivo la mancanza di sesso. Sono sempre stata soddisfatta con mio marito.
> Subentrano altri fattori. L'attrazione forte e incontrollabile, il piacere di stare insieme senza pensieri. Gli sguardi che ti scambi senza che gli altri se ne accorgono. La complicità. Tra me e lui era un gioco (ti prego sto dimenticando per un attimo di essere sposata), era come se quando eravamo insieme il resto spariva. Quel resto non deve essere per forza qualcosa di spiacevole. Ma era come essere un'altra persona. Non avere problema: godersi solo il bello di una relazione perchè la monotonia, la quotidianità i problemi non entrano.
> ...


Farfie, ma mi chiedo: come fa una donna a non ammettere la parte "sessuale" del rapporto con l'amante? Mi spiego meglio: mia moglie, con estrema chiarezza, non ha mai accennato al suo rapporto come qualcosa di "sessuale". Anzi, addirittura, quando glie l'ho chiesto, ha negato apertamente e senza battito di ciglia.
Ovviamente, ho dubitato e dubito tutt'ora delle sue affermazioni, così come dubito che un rapporto tra "amanti" sia puramente platonico o fatto di scambi fugaci di baci nascosti. Come te, credo che il sesso sia alla base di questo tipo di rapporto. Anche perché, come ho sempre ripetuto, alla fine la curiosità sul portare il rapporto un po' più in là, prevale sempre. Altrimenti morirebbe in quell'istante. Ma poi, dopo il sesso, cosa viene? Cos'è che mantiene un rapporto tra amanti vivo e vegeto, senza farlo "decadere" ma, bensì alimentandolo? E se, invece, il rapporto decade, qual è il fattore responsabile primario?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, ma mi chiedo: come fa una donna a non ammettere la parte "sessuale" del rapporto con l'amante? Mi spiego meglio: mia moglie, con estrema chiarezza, non ha mai accennato al suo rapporto come qualcosa di "sessuale". Anzi, addirittura, quando glie l'ho chiesto, ha negato apertamente e senza battito di ciglia.
> Ovviamente, ho dubitato e dubito tutt'ora delle sue affermazioni, così come dubito che un rapporto tra "amanti" sia puramente platonico o fatto di scambi fugaci di baci nascosti. Come te, credo che il sesso sia alla base di questo tipo di rapporto. Anche perché, come ho sempre ripetuto, alla fine la curiosità sul portare il rapporto un po' più in là, prevale sempre. Altrimenti morirebbe in quell'istante. Ma poi, dopo il sesso, cosa viene? Cos'è che mantiene un rapporto tra amanti vivo e vegeto, senza farlo "decadere" ma, bensì alimentandolo? *E se, invece, il rapporto decade, qual è il fattore responsabile primario?*



Dave, John Updike dice:"*Il primo respiro dell'adulterio è il più libero; dopo, si  sviluppano delle costrizioni che scimmiottano il matrimonio.*"

... e a questo punto, tutto finisce.


----------



## Daniele (27 Settembre 2010)

Allora due donne su due ammettono che se non fossero sposate il rapporto con l'amante non ci sarebbe...incredibile, tuto questo mi ricorda un detto che dice che edulcorato per il web dice "a correre e a defecare ti sporchi i calcagni", non somi è venuto questo detto in mente e ci sarà un qualche buon motivo, no?
Ma possibile che una donna per sentirsi donna deve avere altri uomini, deve sentirsi seduttiva e desiderabile? Cioè una donna che per sentirsi tale usa questo si allontana terribilmente dal suo essere donna, perchè quando una persona tradisce se stessa per un guadagno relativo non è sinceramente molto furba.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> vedi farfalla...pure sfigata, ti sei trovata l'amante tirchio


Mi ritengo tutto tranne che sfigata.
Non ho mai chiesto niente e il nostro rapporto era perfetto così


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma questo è un post serio o state scherzando ?
> 
> No, tanto per sapere se devo dire la mia o finisco preso per i fondelli anche io.


Di pure la tua e magari ignora le battute....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, ma mi chiedo: come fa una donna a non ammettere la parte "sessuale" del rapporto con l'amante? Mi spiego meglio: mia moglie, con estrema chiarezza, non ha mai accennato al suo rapporto come qualcosa di "sessuale". Anzi, addirittura, quando glie l'ho chiesto, ha negato apertamente e senza battito di ciglia.
> Ovviamente, ho dubitato e dubito tutt'ora delle sue affermazioni, così come dubito che un rapporto tra "amanti" sia puramente platonico o fatto di scambi fugaci di baci nascosti. Come te, credo che il sesso sia alla base di questo tipo di rapporto. Anche perché, come ho sempre ripetuto, alla fine la curiosità sul portare il rapporto un po' più in là, prevale sempre. Altrimenti morirebbe in quell'istante. Ma poi, dopo il sesso, cosa viene? Cos'è che mantiene un rapporto tra amanti vivo e vegeto, senza farlo "decadere" ma, bensì alimentandolo? E se, invece, il rapporto decade, qual è il fattore responsabile primario?


Come faccia non lo so. Ma la storia di tua moglie è diversa dalla mia. Lei da come hai detto tu si è innamorata per cui può anche essere che non sia il sesso la parte predominante nella sua relazione.
Cosa viene dopo il sesso? Nel mio caso dopo due anni l'attrazione era rimasta invariata anzi se possibile aumentava invece che diminuire. Si crea un rapporto fatto di complicità. Alla base del mio un gran affetto, un'amicizia profonda. ho sempre pensato che se quell'attrazione fosse finita noi avremmo continuato ad essere amici.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora due donne su due ammettono che se non fossero sposate il rapporto con l'amante non ci sarebbe...incredibile, tuto questo mi ricorda un detto che dice che edulcorato per il web dice "a correre e a defecare ti sporchi i calcagni", non somi è venuto questo detto in mente e ci sarà un qualche buon motivo, no?
> Ma possibile che una donna per sentirsi donna deve avere altri uomini, deve sentirsi seduttiva e desiderabile? Cioè una donna che per sentirsi tale usa questo si allontana terribilmente dal suo essere donna, perchè quando una persona tradisce se stessa per un guadagno relativo non è sinceramente molto furba.


No non hai capito. Se io non fossi stata sposata quell'uomo mi avrebbe procurato probabilmente dolore. Parto dal presupposto, probabilmente sbagliato, che una single in una relazione cerca di costruirsi un futuro.
Con quell'uomo per le numerose diversità di vedute, gusti e altro ancora una relazione stabile non sarebbe stata possibile.
La furbizia non c'entra veramente nulla. 
Per sentirti donna certo che devi sentirti desiderata ma questo non necessariamente ti porta ad avere un amante. Se mi vesto in un certo modo, metto un tacco alto mi trucco mi fa piacere essere notata questo non significa voler andare a letto con tutti quelli che mi notano.
Lo so che continuo a non spiegarmi ma giuro che ce la metto tutta


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non hai capito. Se io non fossi stata sposata quell'uomo mi avrebbe procurato probabilmente dolore. Parto dal presupposto, probabilmente sbagliato, che una single in una relazione cerca di costruirsi un futuro.
> Con quell'uomo per le numerose diversità di vedute, gusti e altro ancora una relazione stabile non sarebbe stata possibile.
> La furbizia non c'entra veramente nulla.
> Per sentirti donna certo che devi sentirti desiderata ma questo non necessariamente ti porta ad avere un amante. Se mi vesto in un certo modo, metto un tacco alto mi trucco mi fa piacere essere notata questo non significa voler andare a letto con tutti quelli che mi notano.
> Lo so che continuo a non spiegarmi ma giuro che ce la metto tutta


Farfalli' (la butto li cosi) Lui era, era quella marcia in piu', quel pizzico di sale. o pepe, a far si che la zuppa delle normalita' nel reale quotidiano a volte manca  ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli' (la butto li cosi) Lui era, era quella marcia in piu', quel pizzico di sale. o pepe, a far si che la zuppa delle normalita' nel reale quotidiano a volte manca  ?


L'hai buttata bene
Se ricordi ho detto dall'inizio che lui era quello che completava la parte mancante della mia vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2010)

I miei amici sono degli angoli di paradiso dove entrare di tanto in tanto....


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'hai buttata bene
> Se ricordi ho detto dall'inizio che lui era quello che completava la parte mancante della mia vita


Brutta gatta da pelare Farfalli'


----------



## Sabina (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli' (la butto li cosi) Lui era, era quella marcia in piu', quel pizzico di sale. o pepe, a far si che la zuppa delle normalita' nel reale quotidiano a volte manca  ?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brutta gatta da pelare Farfalli'


Lascia stare Marì.....e credi che non lo sappia


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> :up::up::up:





farfalla ha detto:


> Lascia stare Marì.....e credi che non lo sappia


Care ragazze, ma chi ve lo ha fatto fare  pensavate di rendere meno pesante e, piu' effervescente/briosa la vostra vita, ed invece  l'avete complicata.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Care ragazze, ma chi ve lo ha fatto fare  pensavate di rendere meno pesante e, piu' effervescente/briosa la vostra vita, ed invece  l'avete complicata.


E'vero la mia vita adesso si è complicata. Se guardo indietro però non riesco ad avere rimorsi. Sono stati due anni in cui ho avuto la sensazione di vivere veramente...ora resta il ricordo e la voglia di incominciare su una strada diversa.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

*Ragazze, donne ...*

Ditemi una cosa  ma la vostra giornata tipo quando state a casa con i vostri rispettivi mariti come si svolge?

Escludendo le ore che si passano con i figli ... parlo dei momenti in cui siete voi e lui da soli.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Settembre 2010)

> =Ettore Petrolini;87501]Ma questo è un post serio o state scherzando ?
> 
> No, tanto per sapere se devo dire la mia o finisco preso per i fondelli anche io.


Caro Ettore, per conto mio ho iniziato a scherzare perchè... in quale altro modo si può rispondere a certe ridicole affermazioni?
Amante=prostituta?
Se è detto seriamente... non ci far pensare, và...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E'vero la mia vita adesso si è complicata. Se guardo indietro però non riesco ad avere rimorsi. Sono stati due anni in cui ho avuto la sensazione di vivere veramente...ora resta il ricordo e la voglia di* incominciare su una strada diversa*.


... semmai, riprendere da dove avete lasciato in sospeso


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ditemi una cosa  ma la vostra giornata tipo quando state a casa con i vostri rispettivi mariti come si svolge?
> 
> Escludendo le ore che si passano con i figli ... parlo dei momenti in cui siete voi e lui da soli.


PErchè esistono momenti in cui restiamo soli?!!!
Quando i bambini hanno l'età dei nostri ti assorbono tutte le energie e il tempo libero. Il sabato e la domenica stiamo tutti insieme.
Per restare soli dobbiamo ritagliarci una cena quà e là e un week ogni tanto quando i nonni si mettono a disposizione.
Lavoriamo tutte e due tutto il giorno e quando i bambini si addormentano spesso sveniamo sul divano anche noi.
Marì il problema è anche questo. Siamo una famiglia, siamo genitori e essere marito e moglie passa in secondo piano. Questo per l'idea di coppia che ho io.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... semmai, riprendere da dove avete lasciato in sospeso


Si mi sono espressa male. Intendevo questo. La strada diversa era rispetto a quella percorsa in questi due anni.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Caro Ettore, per conto mio ho iniziato a scherzare perchè... in quale altro modo si può rispondere a certe ridicole affermazioni?
> Amante=prostituta?
> Se è detto seriamente... non ci far pensare, và...


Penso che Ettore si riferisse alle battute di Cat non a te


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè esistono momenti in cui restiamo soli?!!! *Lo so, a volte e' difficile, ma non  impossibile*.
> Quando i bambini hanno l'età dei nostri ti assorbono tutte le energie e il tempo libero. Il sabato e la domenica stiamo tutti insieme. *E allora? Qualche volta e' bello ri-tonare bambini insieme a loro ... inventatevi.*
> Per restare soli dobbiamo ritagliarci una cena quà e là e un week ogni tanto quando i nonni si mettono a disposizione. *Quelle mai farle mancare, ogni tanto ci vogliono.*
> Lavoriamo tutte e due tutto il giorno e quando i bambini si addormentano spesso sveniamo sul divano anche noi. *Capisco e comprendo, ma mica vi dico di scalare l'Everest ... una bella e sana querra di cuscini prima di andare a dormire non stanca, anzi  rigenera e fa fare sogni sereni.*
> Marì il problema è anche questo. Siamo una famiglia, siamo genitori e essere marito e moglie passa in secondo piano. Questo per l'idea di coppia che ho io.


Non sono d'accordo, avete solo bisogno di organizzarvi


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora due donne su due ammettono che se non fossero sposate il rapporto con l'amante non ci sarebbe...incredibile, tuto questo mi ricorda un detto che dice che edulcorato per il web dice "a correre e a defecare ti sporchi i calcagni", non somi è venuto questo detto in mente e ci sarà un qualche buon motivo, no?
> Ma possibile che una donna per sentirsi donna deve avere altri uomini, deve sentirsi seduttiva e desiderabile? Cioè una donna che per sentirsi tale usa questo si allontana terribilmente dal suo essere donna, perchè quando una persona tradisce se stessa per un guadagno relativo non è sinceramente molto furba.


Daniele ascolta, perchè hai tanta paura delle donne eh?
Solo perchè possono tradirti?
Credimi anch'io ho le mie paure.
Fidati che se una l'amo sul serio ho anche paura che mi abbandoni, che trovi un'altro meglio di me. Ma mi dico anche...e perchè poi dovrebbe farlo?
In altre parole, la cosa che più mi intriga e che mi fa impazzire delle donne è la loro componente irrazionale e sentimentale.
Daniele, il mio sogno più alto è riuscire ad entrare nell'immaginario erotico femminile, e di fatto, più una ti dice, non ho fantasie, più ne è posseduta. Secondo me neanche loro sanno bene perchè fanno o non fanno certe cose. ok?
Ascolta Daniele. 
Io amo alla follia.
La faccio sentire la più bella tra le più belle.
Basterà? NO.
Credimi, il primo mona che passa e le dice che ha un bel culo, lei crederà finalmente di avere un bel culetto. Che tu le dici bella non vale!!! Eh tu dici così perchè sei innamorato, ed essendo innamorato vedi con certi occhi.
Daniele, dai, le donne hanno "bisogno" di approvazione eh?
Poi ok, c'è quella che...tanta la gatta va al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino...e poi piangono come fontane...ma sono donne.
Non riuscirai MAI a pensare come il loro cervello...MAI.
Lascia perdere.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non hai capito. Se io non fossi stata sposata quell'uomo mi avrebbe procurato probabilmente dolore. Parto dal presupposto, probabilmente sbagliato, che una single in una relazione cerca di costruirsi un futuro.
> Con quell'uomo per le numerose diversità di vedute, gusti e altro ancora una relazione stabile non sarebbe stata possibile.
> La furbizia non c'entra veramente nulla.
> Per sentirti donna certo che devi sentirti desiderata ma questo non necessariamente ti porta ad avere un amante. Se mi vesto in un certo modo, metto un tacco alto mi trucco mi fa piacere essere notata questo non significa voler andare a letto con tutti quelli che mi notano.
> Lo so che continuo a non spiegarmi ma giuro che ce la metto tutta


Ehm...lui vorrebbe che le donne fossero come dice lui...
Farfi...è na vita che cerco di capire come siano le donne.
Sono giunto a questa conclusione: " Non so come siano, non me ne frega più un casso saperlo, mi piacciono tanto e adoro la loro compagnia!". E che vadano al diavolo le seghe mentali! XD!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I miei amici sono degli angoli di paradiso dove entrare di tanto in tanto....


Che io trasformerò in un'inferno infuocato se non ti metti in riga...qua c'è il raduno da fare!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

*Comunque...*

Daniele...
Io non conosco donne che si accontentano eh?
Siamo noi quelli che si accontentano con poco eh?
Pensaci!


----------



## Daniele (27 Settembre 2010)

Quindi l'amante è il quid in più che mancava...ma è volere tutto, il dolce  ed il salato...insieme, ingordigia allo stato brado. Perchè dico questo?
ma povere ragazzuole, ma perchè prima di sposarvi non l'avete data di più, così dopo non avevate bisogno di questa droga dei sensi? Non sto scherzando, Dio mi scampi dalle brave ragazze, sono quelle che cedono.
L'ho provato due volte e sono riuscito a capire che la brava ragazza che si trova l'amante lo fa per quelle sensazioni che non ha vissuto e si trova in diritto di provarle, ma purtroppo non ne ha il diritto.
Non capisco il vantaggioo di prendere qualcosa per se stessi senza pagare nulla, visto che chi pagherà, se pagherà sarà ben altra persona.


----------



## Daniele (27 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele...
> Io non conosco donne che si accontentano eh?
> Siamo noi quelli che si accontentano con poco eh?
> Pensaci!


Io non mi accontento mai, ma so usare la testa e so quello che è lecito ed illecito per il bene degli altri, me ne sono sempre fottuto della legge, ho solo guardato sul piatto della bilancia il bene delle persone.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi l'amante è il quid in più che mancava...ma è volere tutto, il dolce  ed il salato...insieme, ingordigia allo stato brado. Perchè dico questo?
> ma povere ragazzuole, ma perchè prima di sposarvi non l'avete data di più, così dopo non avevate bisogno di questa droga dei sensi? Non sto scherzando, Dio mi scampi dalle brave ragazze, sono quelle che cedono.
> L'ho provato due volte e sono riuscito a capire che la brava ragazza che si trova l'amante lo fa per quelle sensazioni che non ha vissuto e si trova in diritto di provarle, ma purtroppo non ne ha il diritto.
> Non capisco il vantaggioo di prendere qualcosa per se stessi senza pagare nulla, visto che chi pagherà, se pagherà sarà ben altra persona.


Oh Signore, se consideri le colpe, oh SIgnore chi potrà sussistere? Ma presso di te è il perdono. Egli sa di che siamo fatti.
Daniele, gli umani non sono perfetti.
Tutti tendiamo ad una condizione ideale.
Dai vieni al raduno.
Diritti e doveri, dai tra uomo e donna non funziona così.
Però è vero dai, paga chi resta abbandonato e lasciato. ok...
Ma tra uomo e donna funziona anche così.
Alternativa?
Stai da solo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele...
> Io non conosco donne che si accontentano eh?
> Siamo noi quelli che si accontentano con poco eh?
> Pensaci!


Quoto
Ah bell'avatar davvero


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi l'amante è il quid in più che mancava...ma è volere tutto, il dolce ed il salato...insieme, ingordigia allo stato brado. Perchè dico questo?
> ma povere ragazzuole, ma perchè prima di sposarvi non l'avete data di più, così dopo non avevate bisogno di questa droga dei sensi? Non sto scherzando, Dio mi scampi dalle brave ragazze, sono quelle che cedono.
> L'ho provato due volte e sono riuscito a capire che la brava ragazza che si trova l'amante lo fa per quelle sensazioni che non ha vissuto e si trova in diritto di provarle, ma purtroppo non ne ha il diritto.
> Non capisco il vantaggioo di prendere qualcosa per se stessi senza pagare nulla, visto che chi pagherà, se pagherà sarà ben altra persona.


Su questo possiamo anche ragionare. Anche se sai cosa ti dico? Sono certa che a lui avrei ceduto anche se fossi stata più esperta.
Certe alchimie non hanno una spiegazione.......


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certe alchimie non hanno una spiegazione.......


Queste sono frasi che bollo come "frase da donna", scusatemi, ma un uomo sano di mente non avrebbe il coraggio di dire cose del genere. Alchimie, le ho sempre trovate spiegate da concetti adolescenziali che tornano a galla, sogni che ci spingono verso qualcosa che ci sembrava ideale e ce  lo fanno vivere come tale, ma...di alchimia non c'è nulla. Per un rapporto che non deve e non è duratoru i presupposti sono molto alti, ma chi ci si butta lo fa sapendo che quella persona davanti è per lei uno scarto, uno scarto piacevole, come una macchina due posti avendo una famiglia da 4, una persona che non potrà fornire tanto, solo le emozioni in più, ma allora mi chiedo perchè essere vittima dei proopri preconcetti e sposarsi o vivere con persone che reputiamo giuste quando visti i risultati per essere felici sono sbagliate? Secondo me molte persone hanno più pulsioni ed alcune di esse sono persino opposte, non possono essere soddisfatte tutte e quando si intraprende una strada e si deraglia da essa vuol dire volere tutto, volere il lecito e l'illecito, mentre l'illecito toglierebbe il lecito.
Mi chiedo perchè tante persone che hanno voluto una famiglia vogliono anche le storielle leggere, perchè prima non ci hanno pensato di stare con persone che davano emozioni forti e niente di altro? Il risultato è che la colpa di non aver vissuto quello che volevano non è colpa del matrimonio o dei figli o della vita, è solo colpa loro, ma riversano l'odio su altre persone, perchè così è facile.
Farfalla, se te lo fossi scopata a 20 anni scommetti che a 40 il tizio non ti avrebbe fatto ne caldo e ne freddo, se avessi avuto quello che volevi avere a 20 anni copn una relazione emozionante e complicata adesso il tuo amico sarebbe rimasto solo amico e gli avresti riso in faccia? Io ho alcuni motivi per credere che sia così!


----------



## Cat (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ritengo tutto tranne che sfigata.
> Non ho mai chiesto niente e il nostro rapporto era perfetto così


 
farfalla, forse hai frainteso le mie parole dette a mo di battuta...
... troppo spesso ad oltranza si spara alto contro le amanti( specie se donne come puoi vedere tu).

io sulle mogli, sulle compagne, sulle amanti ho opinioni mie e non sono faziosa ne da una parte ne dall'altra.

le mie " battute" erano scritte specificatamente in senso molto ironico per sdrammatizzare l'aria, il pensiero di chi categorico pensa che le donne amanti non siano altro che mignotte!


ah...poi colstoro si separano dalle mogli e da quel momento si dice che la moglie è una ciucciasangue sanguisuga mantenuta.:mexican:


spero tu ora mi abbia capita


----------



## Cat (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi l'amante è il quid in più che mancava...ma è volere tutto, il dolce ed il salato...insieme, ingordigia allo stato brado. Perchè dico questo?
> ma povere ragazzuole, ma perchè prima di sposarvi non l'avete data di più, così dopo non avevate bisogno di questa droga dei sensi? Non sto scherzando, Dio mi scampi dalle brave ragazze, sono quelle che cedono.
> L'ho provato due volte e sono riuscito a capire che la brava ragazza che si trova l'amante lo fa per quelle sensazioni che non ha vissuto e si trova in diritto di provarle, ma purtroppo non ne ha il diritto.
> Non capisco il vantaggioo di prendere qualcosa per se stessi senza pagare nulla, visto che chi pagherà, se pagherà sarà ben altra persona.


 
desidero parlarti molto chiaramente e realisticamente.
se io sono innamorata del mio uomo e il nostro rapporto è soddisfacente( ovvio che questo termine è personale, soggettivo ovvero quel che è soddisfacente per me non lo può essere per te!)..

.... non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello di tradire. mi repelle.

spesso senti dire o vedi scritto che l'amante completa quel che in casa manca.

allora tu dici: perchè non mi lasci e ti trovi un altra persona così non tradisci e non mi fai star male.
... allora perchè tu non rendi il nostro rapporto soddisfacente( magari come lo era un tempo) e fai in modo che in due si stia bene...
... è un vicolo cieco.
-ci sarà chi sta in coppia magari stressando a vita il compagno perchè insiddisfatti.
-chi si trova l'amante
- chi diventa monaco di clausura perchè la moglie, il marito non si concede più
- chi si trova l'amante perchè il/ la compagna non si concede più ma ha altre qualità apprezzabili...
etc
etc

io dico che in nessun caso ci può essere dolo.
la colpa non è mai da una parte sola.
tanto meno dell'amante
o forse si


capisci daniele quanto vario è il mondo? quel che sta bene a te non può magari star bene ad altri

brutto giudicare.


----------



## dave.one (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè esistono momenti in cui restiamo soli?!!!
> Quando i bambini hanno l'età dei nostri ti assorbono tutte le energie e il tempo libero. Il sabato e la domenica stiamo tutti insieme.
> Per restare soli dobbiamo ritagliarci una cena quà e là e un week ogni tanto quando i nonni si mettono a disposizione.
> Lavoriamo tutte e due tutto il giorno e quando i bambini si addormentano spesso sveniamo sul divano anche noi.
> Marì il problema è anche questo. Siamo una famiglia, siamo genitori e essere marito e moglie passa in secondo piano. Questo per l'idea di coppia che ho io.


E' così con buona probabilità: prima i figli, poi la coppia. 
Almeno tu ti sei ritagliata sempre uno scampolo di tempo con tuo marito in passato. Io manco quello. Colpa mia che non ho mai fatto esagerate pressioni, anche se ero quello che diceva: troviamoci un po' di tempo per noi.
D'altra parte, a ragion veduta, mi (e ci) sembrava sempre di dover chiedere aiuto ai nonni che, da una parte lo facevano SE necessario, dall'altra, invece, non volevamo approfittarne troppo visto, appunto, la necessità di aver bisogno di loro in caso di ... bisogno! (malattie, ferie della scuola, ecc.).
Purtroppo è stato un compromesso troppo difficile: il dover saper dosare l'aiuto dei propri genitori senza abusarne. Ma non sapremo mai se ne avremo abusato o no. A ripensarci ora, con il senno di poi, avrei dovuto abusarne. Come ho sentito dire spesso e volentieri, si vive una volta sola no?
Ma c'era anche lei che remava contro lo stare insieme da soli (ma questa è un'altra storia - mi sembro Fiorello che imita Mike Bongiorno a Viva Radio 2...!).


----------



## dave.one (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi l'amante è il quid in più che mancava...ma è volere tutto, il dolce  ed il salato...insieme, ingordigia allo stato brado. Perchè dico questo?
> ma povere ragazzuole, ma perchè prima di sposarvi non l'avete data di più, così dopo non avevate bisogno di questa droga dei sensi? Non sto scherzando, Dio mi scampi dalle brave ragazze, sono quelle che cedono.
> L'ho provato due volte e sono riuscito a capire che la brava ragazza che si trova l'amante lo fa per quelle sensazioni che non ha vissuto e si trova in diritto di provarle, ma purtroppo non ne ha il diritto.
> Non capisco il vantaggioo di prendere qualcosa per se stessi senza pagare nulla, visto che chi pagherà, se pagherà sarà ben altra persona.


Se una persona ha un'amante, è perché non trova quello che desiderava o cercava nel suo compagno/a.
Di chi è la colpa? Di tutti e due. Di uno perché non ha quella qualità o caratteristica che per l'altro è importante; dell'altro perché non ha saputo cogliere (od accorgersi de) le differenze caratteriali in tempo, e perciò saper desistere dal portare il rapporto un passo in avanti.
E' anche vero che, se ti sposi, e quindi ti "comprometti", dovresti essere cosciente di quali limiti non puoi valicare.
Ma sappiamo bene tutti e due che ogni persona ha i suoi pregi e difetti; dei due, i secondi vengono sempre a galla più tardi, e di solito, sono la causa principe del subbuglio emotivo della controparte.
Come si fa a dire: "mi ha tradito perché non mi amava più, o non ci siamo più capiti, e quindi ha trovato complicità, e perciò, sesso, con un'altra persona"? Allora mi/ti chiedo: e perché non l'ha trovata con te? E' solo colpa sua se non l'ha trovata? Perché non ve ne siete accorti prima e non vi siete fermati?
Difficile generalizzare su questi punti, anche perché ognuno dovrebbe guardare alle proprie colpe e trarne le dovute conclusioni, anche se queste non risulteranno in un compromesso stabile e duraturo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Queste sono frasi che bollo come "frase da donna", scusatemi, ma un uomo sano di mente non avrebbe il coraggio di dire cose del genere. Alchimie, le ho sempre trovate spiegate da concetti adolescenziali che tornano a galla, sogni che ci spingono verso qualcosa che ci sembrava ideale e ce lo fanno vivere come tale, ma...di alchimia non c'è nulla. Per un rapporto che non deve e non è duratoru i presupposti sono molto alti, ma chi ci si butta lo fa sapendo che quella persona davanti è per lei uno scarto, uno scarto piacevole, come una macchina due posti avendo una famiglia da 4, una persona che non potrà fornire tanto, solo le emozioni in più, ma allora mi chiedo perchè essere vittima dei proopri preconcetti e sposarsi o vivere con persone che reputiamo giuste quando visti i risultati per essere felici sono sbagliate? Secondo me molte persone hanno più pulsioni ed alcune di esse sono persino opposte, non possono essere soddisfatte tutte e quando si intraprende una strada e si deraglia da essa vuol dire volere tutto, volere il lecito e l'illecito, mentre l'illecito toglierebbe il lecito.
> Mi chiedo perchè tante persone che hanno voluto una famiglia vogliono anche le storielle leggere, perchè prima non ci hanno pensato di stare con persone che davano emozioni forti e niente di altro? Il risultato è che la colpa di non aver vissuto quello che volevano non è colpa del matrimonio o dei figli o della vita, è solo colpa loro, ma riversano l'odio su altre persone, perchè così è facile.
> *Farfalla, se te lo fossi scopata a 20 anni scommetti che a 40 il tizio non ti avrebbe fatto ne caldo e ne freddo, se avessi avuto quello che volevi avere a 20 anni copn una relazione emozionante e complicata adesso il tuo amico sarebbe rimasto solo amico e gli avresti riso in faccia? Io ho alcuni motivi per credere che sia così![/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> farfalla, forse hai frainteso le mie parole dette a mo di battuta...
> ... troppo spesso ad oltranza si spara alto contro le amanti( specie se donne come puoi vedere tu).
> 
> io sulle mogli, sulle compagne, sulle amanti ho opinioni mie e non sono faziosa ne da una parte ne dall'altra.
> ...


Adesso si


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se una persona ha un'amante, è perché non trova quello che desiderava o cercava nel suo compagno/a.
> Di chi è la colpa? Di tutti e due. Di uno perché non ha quella qualità o caratteristica che per l'altro è importante; dell'altro perché non ha saputo cogliere (od accorgersi de) le differenze caratteriali in tempo, e perciò saper desistere dal portare il rapporto un passo in avanti.
> E' anche vero che, se ti sposi, e quindi ti "comprometti", dovresti essere cosciente di quali limiti non puoi valicare.
> Ma sappiamo bene tutti e due che ogni persona ha i suoi pregi e difetti; dei due, i secondi vengono sempre a galla più tardi, e di solito, sono la causa principe del subbuglio emotivo della controparte.
> ...


Nel mio caso riesco a dare poche colpe a mio marito.
Mi trovo a leggere qui di persone come te o Alce e da donna penso: come si fa a tradire uomini così? Poi penso a mio marito e sono certa che chiunque lo conoscesse direbbe la stessa cosa.
Eppure è successo. So che ha avuto qualche mancanza ma probabilmente io non sono stata in grado di spiegargli un mio disagio, un mio cambiamento o forse semplicemente nemmeno io me ne ero resa conto.
Come sono certa che se non avessi incontrato lui probabilmente sarei ancora una donna fedele, boh non so, la confusione è parecchia.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penso che Ettore si riferisse alle battute di Cat non a te


Infatti....


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non mi accontento mai, ma so usare la testa e so quello che è lecito ed illecito per il bene degli altri, me ne sono sempre fottuto della legge, ho solo guardato sul piatto della bilancia il bene delle persone.


Daniele, il passato ti fa vivere male il presente e ti pregiudica il futuro ... e mollala, lasciala andare, CristoSanto questa cima che ti porta sempre piu' giu', questo Tuo modo di vedere la vita/le persone e' sbagliato, puoi solo "affogare" ... sei giovane e puoi dimenticare o mettere da parte, risali la china, FORZA! 

EDDDAI!


----------



## Cat (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso si


 
ci tenevo

tu sei una bella persona sai.....:up:


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele, il passato ti fa vivere male il presente e ti pregiudica il futuro ... e mollala, lasciala andare, CristoSanto questa cima che ti porta sempre piu' giu', questo Tuo modo di vedere la vita/le persone e' sbagliato, puoi solo "affogare" ... sei giovane e puoi dimenticare o mettere da parte, risali la china, FORZA!
> 
> EDDDAI!


Marì, esistono cose che ti rovinano la vita, io per vivere bene dovrei fare una cosa orribile, una cosa pesante e quindi visto che non voglio farla mi accontento di quello che ho, di quello che mi sono tenuto nonostante "il popolo italiano"!


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Dave, dire che un tradito ha la colpa di avere una mancanza è alquanto brutto, ti spiego poi la cosa. Se si seguisse questa idea allora i sadici che picchiano gli storpi perchè non corrono sarebbero in parte giustificati dal fatto che quelli hanno una mancanza, ma come tutte le cose si sa o si scopre. Io ho delle mancanze, ma sono stato tradito non per esse, sono stato definito l'ultima volta perfetto...e non sai quanto fa male l'essere tradito perchè si è perfetti per quella persona, perchè essendo così si diventa scontati e quelo che si dice diventa inutile, banale, troppo poco importante, meglio che lo dica un coattone deficiente che una persona che ti conosce.
Io so solo che alla mia prima ex non auguro nessun male, se lo sta facendo già da sola, alla ultima fedifraga ho augurato ogni male del mondo...nel frattempo aspetto che schiatti, tanto lo so che capiterà prima che a me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2010)

Invitata a un matrimonio....un fantastico buffet allestito!

Se sono a dieta cerco di trattenermi, se non lo sono o se non me ne frega niente della linea mi abbuffo....magari me ne frega della linea, magari sono pure a dieta, ma mi va di abbuffarmi lo stesso, tanto non c'è un banchetto di nozze ogni settimana. 

Capito come funziona, Daniele?

Sono stata invitata al matrimonio, ho pure speso soldi per il regalo...e sulla porta del ristorante c'è uno che mi dice: non hai diritto di mangiare?

Ehm...non mi sembra tanto carino. 

C'è la scopata, in primis, sono d'accordo: che comprende tutta una serie di elementi, di sensazioni, un ripristino di emozioni tristi e allegre, tragiche e sublimi....è un universo anche la scopata, falla pure con chi ti pare.

Credi che io, che ho conosciuto vari uomini dopo mio marito, mi sia stancata di lui per questo? Con tutte le donne sposate che scopano l' altro e si innamorano dell'altro, credo che lui dovrebbe ringraziarmi.


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> credo che lui dovrebbe ringraziarmi.


Sai come ringrazia un tradito? Con un bel calcione nel sede fuori dalla porta, in effetti è l'unico modo buono con cui un tradito soffre meno e sta meglio, sarà un sistema egoista? Ma dai, perchè non farlo, quindi metto uno slogan "un calcione per cacciare di casa ogni traditore scoperto!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai come ringrazia un tradito? Con un bel calcione nel sede fuori dalla porta, in effetti è l'unico modo buono con cui un tradito soffre meno e sta meglio, sarà un sistema egoista? Ma dai, perchè non farlo, quindi metto uno slogan "un calcione per cacciare di casa ogni traditore scoperto!"



Certo che sì, la mia era una provocazione...l'ultima frase intendo!

Tutto il precedente è esattamente quel che penso e vivo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

Io continuo a chiedermi se tante persone avevano bisogno dell'amante, perchè si sono sposate? Come scritto da altri in un altro post, per me chi trdisce o non ama, oppure semplicemente non prova poi un forte amore, anche se adesso ci saranno le alzate di mani di donne e uomini che amano alla follia il loro partner e per questo gli hanno mancato di rispetto, per questo gli hanno fatto violenza, una violenza che finchè non viene conosciuta non si sente, sarà dopo che farà tanto ma tanto male.
Come ho detto e come ripeto, non sapendo come una persona viva un tradimento è meglio non supporre nulla, la mia ex pensava che io ci sarei stato male, ma per lei il male era una cosa che durava 5 miuti, io ho cercato di suicidarmi non potendo più credere a nessuno, perchè quando vieni tradito impari una cosa, che se quella persona che tanto sapeva di te te lo ha messo in culo, gli altri te lo schiafferanno con maggiore piacere.


----------



## Cat (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a chiedermi se tante persone avevano bisogno dell'amante, perchè si sono sposate? Come scritto da altri in un altro post, per me chi trdisce o non ama, oppure semplicemente non prova poi un forte amore, anche se adesso ci saranno le alzate di mani di donne e uomini che amano alla follia il loro partner e per questo gli hanno mancato di rispetto, per questo gli hanno fatto violenza, una violenza che finchè non viene conosciuta non si sente, sarà dopo che farà tanto ma tanto male.
> Come ho detto e come ripeto, non sapendo come una persona viva un tradimento è meglio non supporre nulla, la mia ex pensava che io ci sarei stato male, ma per lei il male era una cosa che durava 5 miuti, io ho cercato di suicidarmi non potendo più credere a nessuno, perchè quando vieni tradito impari una cosa, che se quella persona che tanto sapeva di te te lo ha messo in culo, gli altri te lo schiafferanno con maggiore piacere.


daniele.....non solo perchè si sono sposate ma anche perchè convivono o sono fidanzate, cmq perchè hanno un rapporto.

giusta per quel che è mia opinione...quello che hai detto, anche secondo me non amano se tradiscono.

se tu AMI la persona con cui stai ti sarà impossibile tradire. io la penso così.

ripeto però..... al mondo siamo tanti e con tanti pensieri diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a chiedermi se tante persone avevano bisogno dell'amante, perchè si sono sposate? Come scritto da altri in un altro post, per me chi trdisce o non ama, oppure semplicemente non prova poi un forte amore, anche se adesso ci saranno le alzate di mani di donne e uomini che amano alla follia il loro partner e per questo gli hanno mancato di rispetto, per questo gli hanno fatto violenza, una violenza che finchè non viene conosciuta non si sente, sarà dopo che farà tanto ma tanto male.
> Come ho detto e come ripeto, non sapendo come una persona viva un tradimento è meglio non supporre nulla, la mia ex pensava che io ci sarei stato male, ma per lei il male era una cosa che durava 5 miuti, io ho cercato di suicidarmi non potendo più credere a nessuno, perchè quando vieni tradito impari una cosa, che se quella persona che tanto sapeva di te te lo ha messo in culo, gli altri te lo schiafferanno con maggiore piacere.





Cat ha detto:


> daniele.....non solo perchè si sono sposate ma anche perchè convivono o sono fidanzate, cmq perchè hanno un rapporto.
> 
> giusta per quel che è mia opinione...quello che hai detto, anche secondo me non amano se tradiscono.
> 
> ...


E io continuo a dirti che quando mi sono sposata e fino a due anni fà non ho mai pensato di tradire mio marito MAI.
Ora so di amarlo ancora forse non è più l'amore che travolge, che da i brividi, ma dopo 23 anni forse è anche normale. Dovrei semplicemente accettare che i rapporti cambiano, si evolvono, non lo so.


----------



## Cat (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io continuo a dirti che quando mi sono sposata e fino a due anni fà non ho mai pensato di tradire mio marito MAI.
> Ora so di amarlo ancora forse non è più l'amore che travolge, che da i brividi, ma dopo 23 anni forse è anche normale. Dovrei semplicemente accettare che i rapporti cambiano, si evolvono, non lo so.


ci tengo a dire che questa è una mia opinione farfalla.
rispetto il tuo pensiero e il conseguente comportamento.

quando io amo mi si chiudono le paratie.... ho i paraocchi.
ma ripeto, ognuno fa storia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> ci tengo a dire che questa è una mia opinione farfalla.
> rispetto il tuo pensiero e il conseguente comportamento.
> 
> quando io amo mi si chiudono le paratie.... ho i paraocchi.
> ma ripeto, ognuno fa storia.


Scusa il tuo "quando amo" mi fa dedurre che hai amato molte volte e probabilmente (scusa non so la tua età) non sono durati 23 anni.
Dopo 23 anni forse a me i paraocchi si sono tolti o forse ho conosciuto l'uomo sbagliato nel momento sbagliato.


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa il tuo "quando amo" mi fa dedurre che hai amato molte volte e probabilmente (scusa non so la tua età) non sono durati 23 anni.
> Dopo 23 anni forse a me i paraocchi si sono tolti o forse ho conosciuto l'uomo sbagliato nel momento sbagliato.


No farfalla, conosco persone che in ben oltre dei tuoi 23 anni non guardano altro che il proprio partner, semplicemente se ami davvero una persona hai quella che tu hai definito "alchimia" con essa, in caso contrario il tutto è un tentare di passare la vita meno peggio o cercare chi possa con la sua persona soddisfare alcuni nostri bisogni. 
Io la penso come Cat e mi salvo dicendo che ci tradisce non ama poi tanto, perchè se amasse allora il mondo sarebbe non solo folle, ma di folli, che è anche peggio.
Poi ognuno può pensarla come vuole o raccontarsi tutte le balle del mondo, ma gli unici traditori che possono dire di amare sono quelli che hanno sbagliato ed hanno pagato di loro volontà il loro errore.
Ma poi c'è quello che è giusto e dall'altra un modo per andare avanti nella vita, io ho smesso di dire alla mia ex che non mi ha mai amato sapendo che bastava quello per farla andare in crisi, farla stare malissimo, ma tant'è che comunque lo credo.


----------



## titti1956 (28 Settembre 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Amante = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> Puttana = donna da usare solo per sesso, nei momenti liberi tra famiglia e lavoro, a cui pagare cene, viaggi e appartamento.
> 
> ...


 Questa risposta mi soddisfa molto


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Questa risposta mi soddisfa molto


titti non lasciare che il tuo dolore obnubili le tue capacità di valutazione


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Questa risposta mi soddisfa molto


Io la trovo squallida e offensiva invece e anche tanto


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la trovo squallida e offensiva invece e anche tanto


titti sta soffrendo molto

e questo è un modo di sfogare la rabbia che normalmente reprime

è importante sfogarla
ma molto importante anche che si renda conto che quel che è funzionale a sfogarla non sempre corrisponde alla realtà


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> titti sta soffrendo molto
> 
> e questo è un modo di sfogare la rabbia che normalmente reprime
> 
> ...


Non conosco la storia di Titti e il mio commento era solo per quella frase che ogni volta che leggo mi fa rabbrividire.
Per lei mi spiace.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Titti e il mio commento era solo per quella frase che ogni volta che leggo mi fa rabbrividire.
> Per lei mi spiace.


non scrive molto
ha scoperto il tradimento del marito dopo 34 anni insieme

è nella fase della paralisi
non sa che fare
ha rabbia verso di lui ma anche verso sè stessa

è un periodo molto brutto


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Titti se ti fa bene pensare che l'amante sia ua trota che sia trota, ma il problema è di tuo marito che è un trotaio, non della trota di turno che non  è trota.
Oddio adesso ho voglia di pesce!!!
Purtroppo ti capisco, si vuole dare la colpa a qualcuno che non sia la persona che amavamo, fai bene l'amante ha colpe come il traditore, ma sappi sempre dare il giusto peso alle cose, non temere ti capisco e ti capirò, conosco il dolore e capisco quello che si prova dentro e purtroppo posso anche dirti che a volte non si supera se si è amato davvero quella persona e se si scopre tutto questo e il dolore anche l'altra persona ne viene totalmente fulminata.
Un abbraccio.

Comunque il pensiero della amante=meretrice è una cosa che si pensa e che fa bene pensare, nel mio caso la mia ex era la meretrice e non davo nessun problema ad esternare questo concetto.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Titti se ti fa bene pensare che l'amante sia ua trota che sia trota, ma il problema è di tuo marito che è un trotaio, non della trota di turno che non è trota.
> *Oddio adesso ho voglia di pesce!!!*
> ...........


l'ha pensato anche corona
...
anche marrazzo :carneval:


----------



## geisha (29 Settembre 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> Questa risposta mi soddisfa molto


si fa presto a dire che le amanti son puttane come si fa presto a dire che i mariti le cercano perchè a casa hanno delle donne che non si danno il giusto valore, che girano per casa con i pedalini, i piagiamoni felpati, i capelli sciatti e non curati, con le tute da ginnastica, delle asessuali e insoddisfatte sessuali............

prima di puntare il dito forse bisogna un attimino guardarsi dentro, che è meno semplice del primo!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi è venuta una idea particolare, qualcosa che mi chiedo.
> Da parte maschile e femminile i comportamenti sono estremamente diversi, ma mi stupisce le donne che sanno mettersi al loro posto.
> MMi spiego meglio, cosa spinge una donna che è single o che non è single diventare l'amante di un uomo  che la vuole solo come amante   (patti chiari come  si può dire)? Se è per sesso allora mi spiace, una donna ricava sesso in 5 minuti anche da persone non proprio malvage, quindi mi chiedo perchè questo legame con persona singola che però non è legame e che avrebbe senso solo non finchè dura ma per un mese o due al massimo? Poi diventa sprecare tempo.
> MI chiedo per esempio e ci ho pensato solo ora l'esempio di thinkerbell che fu amante di un uomo per anni ed anni, ma lei fu presa in giro, ci sono donne che permangono nonostante non vengano prese in giro, come per un tozzo di pane, una piccola presenza ogni tanto e mi chiedo, cosa è che spinge una donna a valutarsi così poco?
> ...


Può darsi che ci siano problemi di autostima, paura dell'abbandono, scarsa considerazione di sè.... ma in fondo, chi non ce li ha 

Ipotesi... e se la single in questione fosse innamorata?  So che è una ipotesi azzardata....
Non metti in conto l'enorme capacità tutta femminile di aspettare, aspettare, aspettare nel sogno di realizzare il proprio amore. La capacità di nutrirsi con poche briciole...
Non è una qualità solo femminile, ma mi sembra che nella nostra metà di mondo sia più frequente.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Può darsi che ci siano problemi di autostima, paura dell'abbandono, scarsa considerazione di sè.... ma in fondo, chi non ce li ha
> 
> Ipotesi... *e se la single in questione fosse innamorata?*  So che è una ipotesi azzardata....
> Non metti in conto l'enorme capacità tutta femminile di aspettare, aspettare, aspettare nel sogno di realizzare il proprio amore. La capacità di nutrirsi con poche briciole...
> Non è una qualità solo femminile, ma mi sembra che nella nostra metà di mondo sia più frequente.


sarebbe il caso che si interrogasse a fondo sul perchè si è andata ad innamorare di un uomo che difficilmente potrà essere realmente suo (perchè non vuole impegnarsi lei stessa? per sentirsi amata ha bisogno di una "prova" estrema come il fatto di sentirsi preferita ad un'altra?)

io credo al colpo di fulmine, ma c'è sempre un momento in cui il colpito decide se lasciarsi andare a quel che prova  o no, un margine di valutazione


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe il caso che si interrogasse a fondo sul perchè si è andata ad innamorare di un uomo che difficilmente potrà essere realmente suo (*perchè non vuole impegnarsi lei stessa? per sentirsi amata ha bisogno di una "prova" estrema come il fatto di sentirsi preferita ad un'altra*?)
> 
> io credo al colpo di fulmine, ma *c'è sempre un momento in cui il colpito decide se lasciarsi andare a quel che prova  o no, un margine di valutazione*



Le tue ipotesi le trovo molto valide. Ci può essere anche l'istinto della crocerossina, per cui la single vuole "salvare a tutti i costi" l'uomo sposato dal suo triste legame. O chissà che altro.

Quello che sto pensando adesso è che ognuno di noi può avere, e con tutta probabilità, di queste "tacche" nella propria personalità. Chi un tipo chi un altro. Non che ogni "tacca" debba per forza portare a un tradimento, eh!
E ora come ora mi chiedo se noi tutti dobbiamo* per forza *sistemare queste tacche. Se ci fanno soffrire, certo, ma le tacche che abbiamo si sono formate in anni di vita, nell'infanzia, adolescenza, in tutta la vita, sono state il nostro modo di reagire agli eventi e di difenderci. Le nostre tacche siamo noi.
E' bene essere consapevoli di dove ci spingono, ma non è detto che si debbano per forza distruggere in nome di una "guarigione".

E' un discorso generale, cui stavo pensando da un pò. Ne scrivo approfittando dello spunto che mi hai dato tu.

Per il margine di valutazione... sì, ma quanto è stretto?
Non so, non dichiaro, mi chiedo...
Hai presente, tra l'altro, quando aspetti un autobus? Se sai che passerà di lì a un'ora, te la metti via e ti incammini. Se aspetti 10 minuti, non ti schiodi più. 

Certo, chi si mette con un uomo sposato *dovrebbe sapere* che l'autobus non passerà mai... ma ci sono persone che questo non lo capiscono...


----------



## minnie (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Le tue ipotesi le trovo molto valide. Ci può essere anche l'istinto della crocerossina, per cui la single vuole "salvare a tutti i costi" l'uomo sposato dal suo triste legame. O chissà che altro.
> 
> Quello che sto pensando adesso è che ognuno di noi può avere, e con tutta probabilità, di queste "tacche" nella propria personalità. Chi un tipo chi un altro. Non che ogni "tacca" debba per forza portare a un tradimento, eh!
> E ora come ora mi chiedo se noi tutti dobbiamo* per forza *sistemare queste tacche. Se ci fanno soffrire, certo, ma le tacche che abbiamo si sono formate in anni di vita, nell'infanzia, adolescenza, in tutta la vita, sono state il nostro modo di reagire agli eventi e di difenderci. Le nostre tacche siamo noi.
> ...


Ma non è mica detto. Magari l'autobus passa. Solo che scopri che non porta alle isole Maldive, ma all'isola ecologica...


----------



## Cat (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa il tuo "quando amo" mi fa dedurre che hai amato molte volte e probabilmente (scusa non so la tua età) non sono durati 23 anni.
> Dopo 23 anni forse a me i paraocchi si sono tolti o forse ho conosciuto l'uomo sbagliato nel momento sbagliato.


 
io ho amato non molte volte ma alcune volte si.
il mio primo matrimonio è durato 18 anni più due di fidanzamento che fanno in totale 20 anni. e io amavo.
e quando io amo non tradisco.

quando ci sono problemi di coppia prima si cerca di risolvere all'interno della coppia, io almeno faccio così.

se non si riesce per qualche motivo o ci si separa o si da alla boscaglia, non so se mi spiego. in entrambi i casi però viene meno l'amore che io nutro verso la persona, specie per i problemi stessi che ci sono e che non si sono risolti ...per incapacità, mancanza del volerlo fare , altri fattori( infiniti).



amare e non tradire, io penso, non è per me avere i paraocchi. è amare, far l'amore, accarezzare, guardare, massaggiare....etc un uomo, il tuo uomo di cui sei innamorata. non riesco a toccare un altro uomo, tantomeno farmi toccare.


----------



## Cat (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No farfalla, conosco persone che in ben oltre dei tuoi 23 anni non guardano altro che il proprio partner, semplicemente se ami davvero una persona hai quella che tu hai definito "alchimia" con essa, in caso contrario il tutto è un tentare di passare la vita meno peggio o cercare chi possa con la sua persona soddisfare alcuni nostri bisogni.
> Io la penso come Cat e mi salvo dicendo che ci tradisce non ama poi tanto, perchè se amasse allora il mondo sarebbe non solo folle, ma di folli, che è anche peggio.
> Poi ognuno può pensarla come vuole o raccontarsi tutte le balle del mondo, ma gli unici traditori che possono dire di amare sono quelli che hanno sbagliato ed hanno pagato di loro volontà il loro errore.
> Ma poi c'è quello che è giusto e dall'altra un modo per andare avanti nella vita, io ho smesso di dire alla mia ex che non mi ha mai amato sapendo che bastava quello per farla andare in crisi, farla stare malissimo, ma tant'è che comunque lo credo.


 
si daniele, ed è un'alchimia che ti fa sentire completi quando fai l'amore con la persona di cui sei innamorata e che ti fa sentire senza senso il sesso che eventualmente fai con altre persone.
e, per quel che mi riguarda, l'amore può essere durevole, nemmeno vero sai che con il tempo si assopisce....
e quelle coppie che durano e non tirano avanti ma durano solide e felici ci sono.....sono pure folli, perchè no....ricordati che l'amore è follia come dici tu, ed è di giorno in giorno cogliere una sfumatura nuova nello sguardo del tuo uomo, provare piacere nel sentire la presenza anche attraverso il suo profumo di pelle o del leggero calore che emana il suo corpo nel letto mentre dorme.


----------



## Cat (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Titti se ti fa bene pensare che l'amante sia ua trota che sia trota, ma il problema è di tuo marito che è un trotaio, non della trota di turno che non è trota.
> Oddio adesso ho voglia di pesce!!!
> Purtroppo ti capisco, si vuole dare la colpa a qualcuno che non sia la persona che amavamo, fai bene l'amante ha colpe come il traditore, ma sappi sempre dare il giusto peso alle cose, non temere ti capisco e ti capirò, conosco il dolore e capisco quello che si prova dentro e purtroppo posso anche dirti che a volte non si supera se si è amato davvero quella persona e se si scopre tutto questo e il dolore anche l'altra persona ne viene totalmente fulminata.
> Un abbraccio.
> ...


 

nella prima fase di una separazione fa bene a chi è lasciato riversare L'INTERA colpa nel patner ed eventualmente, perchè non sempre c'è, nel terzo che si considera incomodo.

è una cosa che un po tutti fanno, non fa testo, è il dolore che fa fare questo o diciamo così.

dalla pietrificazione dovuta alla fase acuta dell'evento si passa con tempistiche variabili alla fase dell'elaborazione del lutto della perdita, perdita dell'amore, della presenza o semplicemente della prorpia routine di vita che si aveva con quella persona.

una sana evoluzione passa attraverso fasi ben specifiche.
ci si prepara così al mettersi nella condizione per amare nuovamente senza rancori o traumi che diventano cronici.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Può darsi che ci siano problemi di autostima, paura dell'abbandono, scarsa considerazione di sè.... ma in fondo, chi non ce li ha
> 
> Ipotesi... e se la single in questione fosse innamorata?  So che è una ipotesi azzardata....
> Non metti in conto l'enorme capacità tutta femminile di aspettare, aspettare, aspettare nel sogno di realizzare il proprio amore. La capacità di nutrirsi con poche briciole...
> Non è una qualità solo femminile, ma mi sembra che nella nostra metà di mondo sia più frequente.


Le donne sono più coraggiose.
Hanno marcie in più.
Sanno nutrirsi anche solo dei sentimenti che provano.
Felici di amare anche in silenzio.
Io invece ho sempre avuto il terrore che le donne scoprano il mio bisogno di affetto e che questo le spaventi. Come dire, con questo qua, non ce la caviamo certo con 4 moine: sto qua dà tutto, ma chiede in cambio tutto!
Alla fine della fiera non è questione di accontentarsi, ma cercare di immergersi fino in fondo, anche in un 'attimo fuggente.
Senza rimandare in eterno, ciò che non possiamo sapere come sarà. 
Non è che mi manca il coraggio per imprese titaniche, figuriamoci, è che tante volte non ne vedo lo scopo.
Come dire, tu mi dici, ah Conte, a me basta una canzoncina con tre armonie fondamentali, io arrivo con una sinfonia di stampo mahleriano. E tu dici: Ostia, quando mai troverò il tempo per ascoltare tutta quest'opera?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto. Magari l'autobus passa. Solo che scopri che non porta alle isole Maldive, ma all'isola ecologica...



Ecco. Tra l'altro, si sa che succede talvolta che passi l'autobus.
Il dove porti, poi, non sempre si vede, e all'inizio non ce lo si chiede neppure.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Le tue ipotesi le trovo molto valide. Ci può essere anche l'istinto della crocerossina, per cui la single vuole "salvare a tutti i costi" l'uomo sposato dal suo triste legame. O chissà che altro.
> 
> Quello che sto pensando adesso è che ognuno di noi può avere, e con tutta probabilità, di queste "tacche" nella propria personalità. Chi un tipo chi un altro. Non che ogni "tacca" debba per forza portare a un tradimento, eh!
> E ora come ora mi chiedo se noi tutti dobbiamo* per forza *sistemare queste tacche. Se ci fanno soffrire, certo, ma le tacche che abbiamo si sono formate in anni di vita, nell'infanzia, adolescenza, in tutta la vita, sono state il nostro modo di reagire agli eventi e di difenderci. Le nostre tacche siamo noi.
> ...


penso che il margine non sia così stretto 

e che vada seriamente valutato ciò che si cerca e lo scenario in cui ci si muove

senza raccontarsela


se l'oggetto dell'interesse raccontasse un matrimonio infelice, in me prevarrebbe il pensiero "perchè ci resta?" non lo spirito da crocerossina o la convinzione che aspettasse me e il grande amore che ha per me per scioglierlo

poi 
io penso che 
è facile vedere nell'amante solo quel che manca al partner e non la mancanza di aspetti ben più essenziali che nel partner sono presenti

e facilissimo farsi "prendere la mano" da "difetti" che abbiamo tutti i giorni sott'occhio e dimenticare quello che di profondo ma consueto che al partner ci unisce

il nuovo esercita un'attrazione potentissima sull'animo umano

e il cervello tende a fornire giustificazioni


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ecco. Tra l'altro, si sa che succede talvolta che passi l'autobus.
> Il dove porti, poi, non sempre si vede, e all'inizio *non ce lo si chiede neppure*.


 
in età adulta, se non te lo chiedi ti dovrebbe scattare un campanello d'allarme


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che il margine non sia così stretto
> 
> e che vada seriamente valutato ciò che si cerca e lo scenario in cui ci si muove
> 
> ...


Le tue riflessioni le trovo sempre molto ricche di spunti e valide, e spesso mi fanno pensare al di là dell'argomento trattato.

In questo caso però penso che se da una parte è giustissimo dire "dovrei pensare al perchè sta lì e non a fare la crocerossina" dall'altra è una domanda tropo facile fare *da fuor*i.
Magari è una domanda che tu, o io, non abbiamo neppure bisogno di farci, perchè non abbiamo quella "tacca" -permettimi di chiamarla così, non ho un termine migliore.
Ma una donna che ha quella tacca, magari l'ha sviluppata, che so... perchè da piccola aveva la mamma malata e sviluppare un elevato senso di protezione, anche se eccessivo e potenzialmente autodistruttivo come nel caso di un amante sposato, l'ha aiutata a sostenere una situazione pesante emotivamente. Che ne so...

Ma è per dire che la valutazione di una situazione è molto più facile da fare quando siamo esterni alla situazione stessa. 
E' verissimo che, dentro, ce la si racconta. E' però vero che da fuori le cose sono molto più semplici.

Sul fatto di costruirsi difetti del partner per giustificarsi ne avevamo già parlato, e penso che sia un meccanismo esistente, come dici tu.
Comunque io stavo parlando di single che stanno con uomini sposati.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Le tue riflessioni le trovo sempre molto ricche di spunti e valide, e spesso mi fanno pensare al di là dell'argomento trattato.
> 
> In questo caso però penso che se da una parte è giustissimo dire "dovrei pensare al perchè sta lì e non a fare la crocerossina" dall'altra è una domanda tropo facile fare *da fuor*i.
> Magari è una domanda che tu, o io, non abbiamo neppure bisogno di farci, perchè non abbiamo quella "tacca" -permettimi di chiamarla così, non ho un termine migliore.
> ...


anch'io

ma lo sposato è l'altro


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in età adulta, se non te lo chiedi ti dovrebbe scattare un campanello d'allarme



In età adulta, se non te lo chiedi non ti scatta nessun campanello d'allarme, per lo stesso motivo per cui non te lo sei chiesta.
Anche io dico "bisognerebbe avere la maturità per..."
Il triste fatto è che alcuni non sviluppano mai il necessario grado di maturità. Poi, devono pagare per i loro sbagli, ovviamente.


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> una sana evoluzione passa attraverso fasi ben specifiche.
> ci si prepara così al mettersi nella condizione per amare nuovamente senza rancori o traumi che diventano cronici.


cat, purtroppo le fasi sono un qualcosa di inadatto a spiegare le cose, come ogni scienza umanistica che scienza non è per nulla. Purtroppo sono "scienze" statistiche possono parlare per il 70% della popolazione, ma anche se il 30% è una minoranza è pur sempre un grande numero.
Onestamente per chi scrive trattati di psicologia sarei felice che fossero pubblicati i dati statistici relativi, perchè onestamente adesso so che poco funziona per chi nasce e cresce con meccanismi totalmente differenti e con parametri  di valori differenti.

Uomo o donna che fanno gli amanti li annovero un poco nella categoria "uomini/donne estremamente sfigati" perchè credendo di godersi la vita la stanno perdendo, perchè diventano vittime di una pura illusione. 
Il passaggio dall'illusione le persone a volte non la fanno ed a voolte la fanno perchè scoperti o perchè il partner che scappa dimostra la sua malafede.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> cat, purtroppo le fasi sono un qualcosa di inadatto a spiegare le cose, come ogni scienza umanistica che scienza non è per nulla. Purtroppo sono "scienze" statistiche possono parlare per il 70% della popolazione, ma anche se il 30% è una minoranza è pur sempre un grande numero.
> Onestamente per chi scrive trattati di psicologia sarei felice che fossero pubblicati i dati statistici relativi, perchè onestamente adesso so che poco funziona per chi nasce e cresce con meccanismi totalmente differenti e con parametri  di valori differenti.
> 
> Uomo o donna che fanno gli amanti li annovero un poco nella categoria "uomini/donne estremamente sfigati" perchè credendo di godersi la vita la stanno perdendo, perchè diventano vittime di una pura illusione.
> Il passaggio dall'illusione le persone a volte non la fanno ed a voolte la fanno perchè scoperti o perchè il partner che scappa dimostra la sua malafede.


Hai mai letto opinioni di un clown di H.Boll?
Mai testo fu più epifanico di me...
Hai voglia, Daniele, quante volte la vita mi ha mostrato che quelle che reputavo granitiche certezze erano delle pie illusioni alla prova dei fatti
Così vivi di illusione in illusione e alla fine della vita ti dici...
Casso sono stato un grande illusionista però!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Le tue riflessioni le trovo sempre molto ricche di spunti e valide, e spesso mi fanno pensare al di là dell'argomento trattato.
> 
> In questo caso però penso che se da una parte è giustissimo dire "dovrei pensare al perchè sta lì e non a fare la crocerossina" dall'altra è una domanda tropo facile fare *da fuor*i.
> Magari è una domanda che tu, o io, non abbiamo neppure bisogno di farci, perchè non abbiamo quella "tacca" -permettimi di chiamarla così, non ho un termine migliore.
> ...


Ma possibile che tu non possa metterti un avatar?
Mica sei nell'aldilà eh?
Donna ficnhè c'è vita c'è speranza.!
Gli animaletti selvatichi, sono sempre pronti ad ogni evenienza, non sono come gli animali domestici, che non sanno di essere carne da macello, e postano loro culetto sulla paglia.
Nessun animale selvatico è addomesticabile!
Come insegna il grande Junger, i lupi, per vivere in società hanno imparato a travestirsi da agnelli: esseri che vivono sotto mentite spoglie, sono pericolosissimi risvegliatori.
Per fortuna essi si riconoscono annusandosi.
Tutto il resto è fuffa.
Forza Senzasperanze.
Meglio essere disillusi e senza speranze, che coltivare false certezze.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma possibile che tu non possa metterti un avatar?
> Mica sei nell'aldilà eh?
> Donna ficnhè c'è vita c'è speranza.!
> Gli animaletti selvatichi, sono sempre pronti ad ogni evenienza, non sono come gli animali domestici, che non sanno di essere carne da macello, e postano loro culetto sulla paglia.
> ...



Conte, ripeto e confermo che mi piaci tanto 

Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entrano gli animaletti selvatici col mio post? :mrgreen:
Baci!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che il margine non sia così stretto
> 
> e che vada seriamente valutato ciò che si cerca e lo scenario in cui ci si muove
> 
> ...


Le tue sono riflessioni di una persona equilibrata.

Esistono persone che tradiscono E sono equilibrate, nel senso che stanno lontane dagli eccessi.

In questo forum persone come Farfalla e Cleo lo dimostrano in ogni loro post: non si sono fatte prendere la mano dai difetti dei loro partner, nè forniscono facili giustificazioni alle loro scelte.

Il fatto che Daniele non riesca a concepire una forma mentis del genere non significa che essa non esista.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Conte, ripeto e confermo che mi piaci tanto
> 
> Ma mi spieghi cosa c'entrano gli animaletti selvatici col mio post? :mrgreen:
> Baci!


Mi riferivo alle tacche...alle caratteristiche di certe persone.
Sono uniche.
E vabbè pazienza.
Sono in una nuova fase...ermetica!
Sono Montaliano...
Spesso il male di vivere ho incontrato..


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le tue sono riflessioni di una persona equilibrata.
> 
> Esistono persone che tradiscono E sono equilibrate, nel senso che stanno lontane dagli eccessi.
> 
> ...


Oh poffarre!
Potrei dirti una cosa sulla forma mentis eh?
La mia esiste, ma incute così terrore, che rischio di venir estinto, pur che si ammetta l'esistenza di uno come me.
Daniele forse ha paura di scoprire un certo mondaccio cane.
Mah...

Il guaio è che non sappiamo fino in fondo perchè ci innamoriamo di una persona eh?
Altrimenti uno se si innamora di una certa caratteristica, dovrebbe innamorarsi di tutte le persone che ce l'hanno.
Io sono un' estimatore di una certa caratteristica femminile?
Allora mi innamorerò di tutte no?

Pore Criste, non si accontentano, si dicono:
Embè casso, a me donna x, y, z...mi è capitato di innamorarmi di sto qua...e amen.

Daniele i veri guai inziano quando una stella si spegne e si raffredda...quando una donna non ti ama più. Lì è dura.

Te la guardi una donna Daniele...la guardi...e lei ti dice: " Non ho mai smesso di volerti bene!". Resti lì sbalordito, ma come? 
Con tutto quel che è successo? 

Daniele, fidati, se finisci dentro il cuore di una donna per un nano secondo, basta solo quello, lei non si dimenticherà mai più di te. 

D'altro canto, si può anche dire, che non c'è nulla al mondo peggio di una donna innamorata. Non si ferma difronte a nulla. A nulla.

Oddio, contessina, ci sono anche quelli che s'immaginano nella loro testa che tutte vogliano essere le loro fidanzate, ma come sappiamo si tratta di deliri da fanculizzare.


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Sarann persone equilibrate come vuoi, come lo sono certi mariti che però ogni tanto se la predono con la moglie e la gonfiano di botte, poi si sentono in colpa e le dicono che non lo faranno mai più...ma intanto è stata una volta di più e non riuscivano a fermarsi.
Il tradimento è una violenza bella e buona come quella, di diversa natura, perchè totalmente psicologica e senza danni se non viene scoperta, con danni molto maggiri delle botte prese se invece viene a galla, quindi mi chiedo perchè tante persone sono così coraggiose di rischiare il male del proprio coniuge (bella forza rischiare il male di una persona che non siamo noi stessi, no?)  per un piacere effimero ed alquanto stupido? Dai come si riesce a dire che in un rapporto extra si risolvano tutti i problemi della vita, come si può pensare che sia quello che dia il qualcosa in più quando è solo biologia applicata a esseri umani? Te la spassi? Sai che roba! Dici che è stupendo? Sai che roba, di certo è meno stupendo persino di un buon bicchiere di vino...rischiare così grosso il benessere di una persona per un così futile motivo mi sembra solo uno svilire l'intelligenza umana. Non dico che i traditori siano stupidi, ma che abbiano una parte del cervello estremamente addormentata.
QUindi cosa sono le donne che si accontantano dell'amante come soluzione dei propri mali? Persone che sinceramente hanno più problemi di quello che vogliono ammettere (probabilmente depressi cronici) e che hanno una parte della propria coscienza non proprio apposto.


----------



## Amarax (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarann persone equilibrate come vuoi, come lo sono certi mariti che però ogni tanto se la predono con la moglie e la gonfiano di botte, poi si sentono in colpa e le dicono che non lo faranno mai più...ma intanto è stata una volta di più e non riuscivano a fermarsi.
> *Il tradimento è una violenza bella e buona come quella, di diversa natura, perchè totalmente psicologica e senza danni se non viene scoperta,con danni molto maggiori delle botte prese se invece viene a galla, *quindi mi chiedo perchè tante persone sono così coraggiose di rischiare il male del proprio coniuge (bella forza rischiare il male di una persona che non siamo noi stessi, no?)  per un piacere effimero ed alquanto stupido? *Dai come si riesce a dire che in un rapporto extra si risolvano tutti i problemi della vita, *come si può pensare che sia quello che dia il qualcosa in più quando è solo biologia applicata a esseri umani? *Te la spassi?* Sai che roba! *Dici che è stupendo? *Sai che roba, di certo è meno stupendo persino di un buon bicchiere di vino...rischiare così grosso il benessere di una persona per un così futile motivo mi sembra solo uno svilire l'intelligenza umana. Non dico che i traditori siano stupidi, ma che abbiano una parte del cervello estremamente addormentata.
> *QUindi cosa sono le donne che si accontantano dell'amante come soluzione dei propri mali?* Persone che sinceramente hanno più problemi di quello che vogliono ammettere (probabilmente depressi cronici) e che hanno una parte della propria coscienza non proprio apposto.


Giovani nipoti crescono 
Lo penso anche io. Tutto quello che fa male a qualcuno può essere considerato una violenza. 


Per  ciò che riguarda l'accontentarsi invece  io credo che i traditori non si  accontentano dell'amante ma del coniuge. 
Con l'amante, si liberano. 
Si liberano dei problemi, delle insoddisfazioni, del tran tran quotidiano.
Così avere un coniuge/convivente è la realtà, l'impegno.
Avere l'amante è la fuga, il sogno, la favola della vita.:unhappy:


----------



## dave.one (30 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giovani nipoti crescono
> Lo penso anche io. Tutto quello che fa male a qualcuno può essere considerato una violenza.
> 
> 
> ...


Parlare del matrimonio così come ne accenni, sembra quasi sia impossibile trovare il matrimonio perfetto, in cui realmente si trova tutto ciò che si vuole nel coniuge. In pratica, può capitarne uno su diecimila o giù di lì. Tutto il resto è un forte compromesso in cui ognuno abbassa le pretese e cerca di sopire l'istinto di fuggire dal quotidiano. Sembra che pochi ce la facciano davvero, e molti riescano a trovare un appiglio esterno alla coppia con il quale rendersi conto che "vivono" pure loro. Però non rendendosi conto che così facendo, la controparte è messa in secondo piano e relegata ad un semplice ruolo di "padre" oppure di compagno per le cose di tutti i giorni, e non veramente di un "compagno" per la vita e per tutto ciò che ci rende realmente felici.
Per molti è difficile reprimere certi sentimenti o desideri che rimangono insoddisfatti, forse, per tutta una vita, e perciò li cercano al di fuori della coppia. Per altri, forse, è più facile reprimerli perché non considerati primari o superiori alle necessità reali della propria vita. Insomma, come al solito, si tratta di piani diversi sui quali si basano le proprie aspettative della vita, ognuno considera (giustamente) ciò che è prioritario per se stesso innanzitutto, e per gli altri in secondo piano. La difficoltà è trovare la giusta persona che ha le stesse medesime aspettative e le pone gerarchicamente grossomodo nello stesso ordine. Con tutti i se ed i ma del caso.
Ah, per inciso, non è una critica alle tue considerazioni, ci mancherebbe; sono solo mie elucubrazioni su di un tema molto scottante...


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giovani nipoti crescono
> Lo penso anche io. Tutto quello che fa male a qualcuno può essere considerato una violenza.
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Ama,
questo è senz'altro vero.


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Parlare del matrimonio così come ne accenni, sembra quasi sia impossibile trovare il matrimonio perfetto, in cui realmente si trova tutto ciò che si vuole nel coniuge. In pratica, può capitarne uno su diecimila o giù di lì. *Tutto il resto è un forte compromesso* in cui ognuno abbassa le pretese e cerca di sopire l'istinto di fuggire dal quotidiano. Sembra che pochi ce la facciano davvero, e molti riescano a trovare un appiglio esterno alla coppia con il quale rendersi conto che "vivono" pure loro. Però non rendendosi conto che così facendo, la controparte è messa in secondo piano e relegata ad un semplice ruolo di "padre" oppure di compagno per le cose di tutti i giorni, e non veramente di un "compagno" per la vita e per tutto ciò che ci rende realmente felici.
> *Per molti è difficile reprimere certi sentimenti o desideri che rimangono insoddisfatti, forse, per tutta una vita, e perciò li cercano al di fuori della coppia. Per altri, forse, è più facile reprimerli perché non considerati primari o superiori alle necessità reali della propria vita. Insomma, come al solito, si tratta di piani diversi sui quali si basano le proprie aspettative della vita, ognuno considera (giustamente) ciò che è prioritario per se stesso innanzitutto, e per gli altri in secondo piano. La difficoltà è trovare la giusta persona che ha le stesse medesime aspettative e le pone gerarchicamente grossomodo nello stesso ordine. *Con tutti i se ed i ma del caso.
> Ah, per inciso, non è una critica alle tue considerazioni, ci mancherebbe; sono solo mie elucubrazioni su di un tema molto scottante...


Secondo me hai centrato appieno la questione.
Ad esempio, io probabilmente non provo un enorme senso di colpa verso il mio compagno proprio perché nella mia scala dei valori la fedeltà non è ai primi posti.
Quindi un tradimento per me, e sottolineo per me, non è una colpa così grave.
Dai discorsi fatti in casa, mi sembra di intendere che non lo sia nemmeno per il mio compagno. Molto spesso, parliamo dei valori su cui impostiamo o abbiamo impostato la nostra vita, e nemmeno lui pensa che la fedeltà sia imprescindibile nella coppia.
A volte, quando in paese si parla di coppie clandestine, non l'ho mai sentito giudicare. Entrambi crediamo che sia una sfera troppo delicata e che ogni coppia sia libera di vivere la fedeltà e la sessualità come meglio crede.

Hai ragione, Dave... Tutta questione di priorità.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Secondo me hai centrato appieno la questione.
> Ad esempio, io probabilmente non provo un enorme senso di colpa verso il mio compagno proprio *perché nella mia scala dei valori la fedeltà non è ai primi posti*.
> Quindi un tradimento per me, e sottolineo per me, non è una colpa così grave.
> Dai discorsi fatti in casa, mi sembra di intendere che non lo sia nemmeno per il mio compagno. Molto spesso, parliamo dei valori su cui impostiamo o abbiamo impostato la nostra vita, e nemmeno lui pensa che la fedeltà sia imprescindibile nella coppia.
> ...



Secondo me hai toccato un punto importante.

Ci sono valori che si "danno per scontati". Sembra scontato che la fedeltà, la sincerità, l'onestà, siano valori che debbano essere tenuti in estrema considerazione in tutti noi.
Penso che ognuno di noi cresca credendo di essere ligio a quei valori. Penso che li si dia per scontati, perchè ci piace pensarci persone belle da ogni punto di vista, del tutto integrate alla  comunità e ai suoi valori.

Fino a che non scopriamo, magari con estremo stupore, che in fin dei conti la fedeltà, la sincerità, non ci dicono molto, non li richiediamo nè le concediamo con facilità.

E' un pensiero generale, non sto propugnando nessuna tesi nè giustificando tradimenti verso partner inconsapevoli.


----------



## dave.one (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me hai toccato un punto importante.
> 
> Ci sono valori che si "danno per scontati". *Sembra scontato che la fedeltà, la sincerità, l'onestà, siano valori che debbano essere tenuti in estrema considerazione in tutti noi.*
> Penso che ognuno di noi cresca credendo di essere ligio a quei valori. Penso che li si dia per scontati, perchè ci piace pensarci persone belle da ogni punto di vista, del tutto integrate alla  comunità e ai suoi valori.
> ...


Vero quanto dici, ma c'è un fattore che non dovrebbe mai nemmeno essere messo in discussione, e che prescinde dalla nostra scala di valori: il rispetto dei valori altrui.
Con questo voglio dire che, se ci si parlasse prima, e si toccassero quei punti che, agli occhi degli altri, possono essere considerati "dolenti", probabilmente si arriverebbe ad un compromesso, oppure ad una interruzione del rapporto PRIMA che il rispetto venga meno. So che è utopia, al cuore non si comanda. Ma se fosse così, probabilmente ci sarebbero molti meno matrimoni, ma più felici e più solidi.


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

Senzasperanze, ma questo avvalora la mia tesi di immoralità dei traditori, però fidati i traditori pretendono fedeltà, pretendono rispetto e sincerità, sono i primi che li vogliono. Ricordo Kid che da traditore è passato a tradito e pensiamo a quanto male ci è stato? La realtà è che quando si parla in via ipotetica con persone di tradimento tutti sono buoni a sopportare e tutti accettano, c'è un gap tra pensiero e realtà, perchè il vero è che chi viene tradito perde così tanto di autostima ponendo la sua vita in condizioni di perdere anche il lavoro se è atipico, cioè se non ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato e rischia anche di salute e ben altro, non tutti, ma premetto che i rischi ci sono e si scopre come uno possa prendere il tradimento non dalle parole dette, ma dal dopo che è ben altra cosa.
Ci sono mugliere che sono convinte di avere un marito che comunque la prenderebbe bene visti i tanti anni di matrimonio e credono di conoscere l'inconoscibile, purtroppo c'è una verità sola ed è che ci sono state persone brave, padri di famiglia, mariti ottimi che scooprendo il tradimento hanno massacrato tutti, quindi aspettiamo ad anticipare i risultati.
Amarax è un esempio di come si possa prendere a male un tradimento, noi la vediamo in un modo in questo forum, io sono certo che prima di quell'atto lei era una donna forte, capacissima, incredibile quasi in quello che faceva ed il tradimento l'ha svuotata dentro. Io, dopo il secondo tradimento ho cercato di suicidarmi perchè non mi fidavo più di nessuno, perchè le persone vicine mi hanno abbandonato dandomi solo buoni consigli del cazzo, mentre  quando loro hanno avuto bisogno di me hanno avuto sempre la mia comprensione, ho perso la fiducia in tutti e l'unica via di fuga era morire, null'altro. C'è una mia amica che è ccaduta  nella anoressia per colpa del tradimento, perchè ha dato la colpa del tradimento al suo aspetto fisico (ed era già magra badate) e ne è uscita dopo 3 anni ed ora vive bene, ma per vivere bene ha trovato una persona che l'amasse ed ha fatto un figlio...prima viveva a stento.
Quelli che stanno peggio? Quelli che la vivono male? Sono le persone sensibili, anche se forti quella sensibilità li può uccidere, quindi se considerate il vostro partner un campione di insensibilità forse quello è l'unica e dico l'unica bandiera che indicherà che non ne subirà alcun danno (al di fuori delle parole), ma se è un minimo sensibile allora preparatevi al peggio, lo dico così perchè tutti i tradimenti vengono a galla, tutti, anche quelli antichi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vero quanto dici, ma c'è un fattore che non dovrebbe mai nemmeno essere messo in discussione, e che prescinde dalla nostra scala di valori: il rispetto dei valori altrui.
> Con questo voglio dire che, se ci si parlasse prima, e si toccassero quei punti che, agli occhi degli altri, possono essere considerati "dolenti", probabilmente si arriverebbe ad un compromesso, oppure ad una interruzione del rapporto PRIMA che il rispetto venga meno. So che è utopia, al cuore non si comanda. Ma se fosse così, probabilmente ci sarebbero molti meno matrimoni, ma più felici e più solidi.



Sono d'accordo con te al 100%.
Ma la mia domanda è, davvero siamo in grado di conoscerci così bene da mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo in tempo?
Io non so quanto mi conosco bene. In questo periodo sto riflettendo tantissimo su di me, e sto scoprendo cose che non avrei mai pensato, e che non è detto che mi piacciano.
Ma giuro che è una scoperta.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senzasperanze, ma questo avvalora la mia tesi di immoralità dei traditori, però fidati i traditori pretendono fedeltà, pretendono rispetto e sincerità, sono i primi che li vogliono. Ricordo Kid che da traditore è passato a tradito e pensiamo a quanto male ci è stato? La realtà è che quando si parla in via ipotetica con persone di tradimento tutti sono buoni a sopportare e tutti accettano, c'è un gap tra pensiero e realtà, .



Quoto parte del tuo post.
Quoto la parte in cui fai una riflessione molto interessante, la distanza tra pensiero e realtà, tra quello che immaginiamo/speriamo/ci raccontiamo e quello che poi accade.

Che poi tutti i traditori pretendano cose che non danno, è una dichiarazione che metto sullo stesso piano delle tue affermazioni che piallano senza scampo tutti i traditori in una massa informe senza pensieri propri, senza sfumature e individualità.


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senzasperanze, ma questo avvalora la mia tesi di immoralità dei traditori, però fidati i traditori pretendono fedeltà, pretendono rispetto e sincerità, sono i primi che li vogliono. Ricordo Kid che da traditore è passato a tradito e pensiamo a quanto male ci è stato? La realtà è che quando si parla in via ipotetica con persone di tradimento tutti sono buoni a sopportare e tutti accettano, c'è un gap tra pensiero e realtà, perchè il vero è che chi viene tradito perde così tanto di autostima ponendo la sua vita in condizioni di perdere anche il lavoro se è atipico, cioè se non ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato e rischia anche di salute e ben altro, non tutti, ma premetto che i rischi ci sono e si scopre come uno possa prendere il tradimento non dalle parole dette, ma dal dopo che è ben altra cosa.
> Ci sono mugliere che sono convinte di avere un marito che comunque la prenderebbe bene visti i tanti anni di matrimonio e credono di conoscere l'inconoscibile, purtroppo c'è una verità sola ed è che ci sono state persone brave, padri di famiglia, mariti ottimi che scooprendo il tradimento hanno massacrato tutti, quindi aspettiamo ad anticipare i risultati.
> Amarax è un esempio di come si possa prendere a male un tradimento, noi la vediamo in un modo in questo forum, io sono certo che prima di quell'atto lei era una donna forte, capacissima, incredibile quasi in quello che faceva ed il tradimento l'ha svuotata dentro. Io, dopo il secondo tradimento ho cercato di suicidarmi perchè non mi fidavo più di nessuno, perchè le persone vicine mi hanno abbandonato dandomi solo buoni consigli del cazzo, mentre  quando loro hanno avuto bisogno di me hanno avuto sempre la mia comprensione, ho perso la fiducia in tutti e l'unica via di fuga era morire, null'altro. C'è una mia amica che è ccaduta  nella anoressia per colpa del tradimento, perchè ha dato la colpa del tradimento al suo aspetto fisico (ed era già magra badate) e ne è uscita dopo 3 anni ed ora vive bene, ma per vivere bene ha trovato una persona che l'amasse ed ha fatto un figlio...prima viveva a stento.
> *Quelli che stanno peggio? Quelli che la vivono male? Sono le persone sensibil*i, anche se forti quella sensibilità li può uccidere, quindi se considerate il vostro partner un campione di insensibilità forse quello è l'unica e dico l'unica bandiera che indicherà che non ne subirà alcun danno (al di fuori delle parole), ma se è un minimo sensibile allora preparatevi al peggio, lo dico così perchè tutti i tradimenti vengono a galla, tutti, anche quelli antichi.


Sensibili? O deboli?
O persone talmente insicure di loro stesse, dello loro capacità individuali, della vita che si sono costruite da pensare che senza una stampella non riescano a proseguire?
Per il mio uomo non è una stampella, è un compagno con cui camminare insieme, con cui scambiare idee e opinioni, con cui discutere e da cui ascoltare consigli. Ma alla fine dei conti della mia vita decido io.
Se domani lui non ci fosse, camminerò da sola.
E la mia strada si incrocerà con mille altre che oggi non posso nemmeno immaginare.

Belle le certezze.
Ma c'è una sorpresa ad ogni angolo in realtà.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te al 100%.
> Ma la mia domanda è, davvero siamo in grado di conoscerci così bene da mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo in tempo?
> Io non so quanto mi conosco bene. In questo periodo sto riflettendo tantissimo su di me, e sto scoprendo cose che non avrei mai pensato, e che non è detto che mi piacciano.
> Ma giuro che è una scoperta.


Anche per me è così. Io non credo di aver nascosto nulla a mio marito prima del tradimento. Il mio rapporto con lui è sempre stato sereno.
Poi ho scoperto cose di me, che probabilmente erano lì in un angolo di me, in un cassetto che non sapevo esistesse oppure incosciamente non volevo aprire.
Continuo a pensare che riguardi me e non mio marito. O meglio non so fino a che punto eventuali sue mancanze hanno pesato sul mio tradimento. Le mancanze erano mie e le ho riempite nel modo peggiore forse, o forse mio marito non è stato capace di aprire quel cassetto. Cosa che è riuscita benissimo all'altro in maniera molto naturale. 
Per l'altro era lampante come io fossi veramente. mi domando perchè per me nè tantomeno per mio marito lo fosse.


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senzasperanze, ma questo avvalora la mia tesi di immoralità dei traditori, però fidati i traditori pretendono fedeltà, pretendono rispetto e sincerità, sono i primi che li vogliono.


Ma che ne sai? Conosci tutti tu, eh?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le tue sono riflessioni di una persona equilibrata.
> 
> Esistono persone che tradiscono E sono equilibrate, nel senso che stanno lontane dagli eccessi.
> 
> ...


non di quello si parlava

ma di una single che si innamora di uno sposato


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non di quello si parlava
> 
> ma di una single che si innamora di uno sposato


No Ama,
all'inizio si parlava delle donne che hanno un amante e delle single che fanno l'amante... tutte insieme. 
La domanda era: perchè si accontentano di uno che probabilmente non le ama?:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> No Ama,
> all'inizio si parlava delle donne che hanno un amante e delle single che fanno l'amante... tutte insieme.
> La domanda era: perchè si accontentano di uno che probabilmente non le ama?:singleeye:


 
il discorso che stavamo facendo partiva da qui 



senzasperanze ha detto:


> .............
> Ipotesi... e se la single in questione fosse innamorata?  So che è una ipotesi azzardata....
> .....


se noti, per un fraintendimento di una mia replica, il punto è stato ribadito



senzasperanze ha detto:


> ..........
> Comunque io stavo parlando di single che stanno con uomini sposati.


PS e io non sono Ama


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sensibili? O deboli?
> O persone talmente insicure di loro stesse, dello loro capacità individuali, della vita che si sono costruite da pensare che senza una stampella non riescano a proseguire?
> Per il mio uomo non è una stampella, è un compagno con cui camminare insieme, con cui scambiare idee e opinioni, con cui discutere e da cui ascoltare consigli. Ma alla fine dei conti della mia vita decido io.
> Se domani lui non ci fosse, camminerò da sola.
> ...


sensibili Cleo, sensibili e non deboli. Fidati tu hai un decimo della forza che ho io, si vede che sei altamente insensibile e quindi incapace di provare empatia. Forza? Su cosa la basi sulla forza? Io sulla capacità in condizioni sfavorevoli di saper fare ben altro che tirarsi solo in piedi, ma creare grandi cose dal nulla, quella è forza e non l'incapacità di intendere il prossimo, quella è ottusità.
Che poi è noto che gli ottusi sono felici di natura buon per loro, ma sarebbe il caso che capissero di esserlo.


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il discorso che stavamo facendo partiva da qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa scusa scusa!!!
Sono al lavoro e ho scritto velocemente... che stordita!


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> sensibili Cleo, sensibili e non deboli. Fidati tu hai un decimo della forza che ho io, si vede che sei altamente insensibile e quindi incapace di provare empatia. Forza? Su cosa la basi sulla forza? Io sulla capacità in condizioni sfavorevoli di saper fare ben altro che tirarsi solo in piedi, ma creare grandi cose dal nulla, quella è forza e non l'incapacità di intendere il prossimo, quella è ottusità.
> Che poi è noto che gli ottusi sono felici di natura buon per loro, ma sarebbe il caso che capissero di esserlo.


Non ti seguo...
creare grandi cose dal nulla? E' forza? Ma in che ambito? Lavorativo? Dialettico? Sentimentale?
Tirarsi in piedi dopo colpi inattesi alla schiena (dati non solo da un traditore, ma dalla vita in generale) è ottusità e significa non intendere il prossimo?
Essere consapevoli di se stessi come entità separata e diversa (non migliore o peggiore, solo differente) da ogni altra è insensibilità?

E poi... in generale mi sembra che siano gli scemotti a essere felici di natura, non gli ottusi... cmq se è così... beati loro!


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> sensibili Cleo, sensibili e non deboli. Fidati tu hai un decimo della forza che ho io, si vede che sei altamente insensibile e quindi incapace di provare empatia. Forza? Su cosa la basi sulla forza? Io sulla capacità in condizioni sfavorevoli di saper fare ben altro che tirarsi solo in piedi, ma creare grandi cose dal nulla, quella è forza e non l'incapacità di intendere il prossimo, quella è ottusità.
> *Che poi è noto che gli ottusi sono felici di natura buon per loro, ma sarebbe il caso che capissero di esserlo.*



Giordano Bruno diceva "_[FONT=&quot]*L'ignoranza e' la madre della felicita'        e della beatitudine sensuale.*" ... [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]e _forse_ non aveva torto  .[/FONT]


----------



## Daniele (30 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non ti seguo...
> creare grandi cose dal nulla? E' forza? Ma in che ambito? Lavorativo? Dialettico? Sentimentale?
> Tirarsi in piedi dopo colpi inattesi alla schiena (dati non solo da un traditore, ma dalla vita in generale) è ottusità e significa non intendere il prossimo?
> Essere consapevoli di se stessi come entità separata e diversa (non migliore o peggiore, solo differente) da ogni altra è insensibilità?
> ...


Cleo, parli a me di tirarsi su dopo delle cose brutte? Tu sai quello che hai letto fino ad ora, sai che sono stato male per una puttana fedifraga, ma sai cosa ho vissuto prima? Si la capacità di creare tante cose dal nulla è forza, sia in ambito lavorativo, che in ambito creativo, sia in termini sentimentali, tanto che gli eterni fidanzatini sono i tipici figli della ottusità, o una cosa si evolve o muore.
Hai mai vagliato le ipotesi che anche persone forti se continuamente prese a calci appena si rialzano per anni, anni ed anni potrebbero forse stufarsi di alzarsi, potrebbero credere che comunque sia verranno ancora presi a calci (comunque hanno una statistica dietro che lo spiega).
Io sono sempre stato me stesso slegato da quelle cose che si erano legate a me, io le vedevo come una parte di me ma esterna, qualcuno con cu condividere quella parte di me che non posso condividere con goi stupidi ed i bifolchi, quella parte di me che è luce da una parte e ombra dall'altra, cosa che nessuno può vedere e che nessuno vedrà mai (e probabilmente mai più!).
Eppure gli ottusi vivono una vita felice, sono incapaci di comprendere gli atti che fanno, sono simili a Cletus dei Simpson e sono felici nella loro beneamata colta ignoranza (sono spesso persone acculturate, mica stupidi qualsiasi).
Io vivo sapendo che il mo vicino potrebbe farmi del male, che dovrò difendermi da lui e dall'altro e dall'altro ancora e che l'unica difesa perfetta è farsi terra bruciata.


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cleo, parli a me di tirarsi su dopo delle cose brutte? Tu sai quello che hai letto fino ad ora, sai che sono stato male per una puttana fedifraga, ma sai cosa ho vissuto prima? Si la capacità di creare tante cose dal nulla è forza, sia in ambito lavorativo, che in ambito creativo, sia in termini sentimentali, tanto che gli eterni fidanzatini sono i tipici figli della ottusità, o una cosa si evolve o muore.
> Hai mai vagliato le ipotesi che anche persone forti se continuamente prese a calci appena si rialzano per anni, anni ed anni potrebbero forse stufarsi di alzarsi, potrebbero credere che comunque sia verranno ancora presi a calci (comunque hanno una statistica dietro che lo spiega).
> Io sono sempre stato me stesso slegato da quelle cose che si erano legate a me, io le vedevo come una parte di me ma esterna, qualcuno con cu condividere quella parte di me che non posso condividere con goi stupidi ed i bifolchi, quella parte di me che è luce da una parte e ombra dall'altra, cosa che nessuno può vedere e che nessuno vedrà mai (e probabilmente mai più!).
> Eppure gli ottusi vivono una vita felice, sono incapaci di comprendere gli atti che fanno, sono simili a Cletus dei Simpson e sono felici nella loro beneamata colta ignoranza (sono spesso persone acculturate, mica stupidi qualsiasi).
> Io vivo sapendo che il mo vicino potrebbe farmi del male, che dovrò difendermi da lui e dall'altro e dall'altro ancora e che l'unica difesa perfetta è farsi terra bruciata.


Daniele, certo che non so cosa hai vissuto prima. 
Infatti non mi riferivo assolutamente alla tua persona, ma cercavo di intendere il tuo discorso, che mi sembrava un'accozzaglia di concetti un po' "mesciati" tra loro.

Cmq, io vivo sapendo che il mio vicino potrebbe comportarsi male. 
La mia difesa è attribuire ad ogni persona un valore (nei miei confronti) e dargli uno spazio proporzionale nel mio cuore e nella mia mente.

Chi non ha spazio o ne ha uno piccolino, non potrà mai farmi male.
Chi ha uno stanza grande, mi farà molto male. Ma per essersi guadagnato uno spazio così, significa che mi ha fatto anche molto molto bene.
E allora, vado avanti, e afferro tutto.

L'attico, però, resta sempre per me stessa.


----------

